# The Asus ZenPad 3S 10 (Z500M) thread



## JackOfOwls (Apr 18, 2017)

Decided to start this thread on advice from another forum poster in an attempt to drum up some interest with the hope of building a community of support since there aren't a lot of resources online about it.  It's a good, fairly recently released android tablet with decent specs.  I bought it last week and so far I am not disappointed though there are definitely a few niggles about it, as is the case with just about any device.

(pros) Things I love about this tablet:

-hexacore processor... it feels nice and snappy.
-big bright 9.7" ips screen
-build quality feels solid and seems very much on a par with Apple's iPads
-reasonably priced, especially when compared to the comparable Samsung tablets
-4GB RAM & 64GB internal storage (YEAH!)
-MicroSD storage (no singing the Nexus tablet blues anymore with devices that don't have MicroSD support)

(cons) Things I hate about this tablet:

-no root ability so no flashing of custom roms (so far)
-only android 6.0
-PowerVR GPU failed to blow me away for gaming but is still no slouch... just no Nvidia K1 killer
-hardware compacitive buttons instead of softkeys (which may be a plus or a minus but I feel it's a minus because of difficulties seeing the buttons when not lit in the dark)
-battery is not the best but not the worst either.  Buy a $20 powerbank if you go on long plane trips
-too many pre-loaded Asus apps (bloatware) though I'm beginning to discover that they can be disabled

Anyway, I'd like to build up a community of support for this device and share tips & tricks for its userbase.  The most important thing I'd like to see is a way for it to be rooted so that we can have some real fun with it.  Plus, it should bust open the interest in this tablet tenfold if it occurs.  It deserves its place among other classic more budget-conscious android tablets like the Nexus 7 2013, I feel..


----------



## loner. (Apr 18, 2017)

The chipset is so new on this tablet that I can't get a fastboot command that shows the state of the bootloader to work.
Although Asus usually has locked bootloaders, Mediatek chipset are usually not locked in my experience. My Lenovo tab 2 10A has a Mediatek chipset that was not locked.
I am sure the chipset on this tablet is locked, but not positive. With a locked bootloader we can't do much with this tablet.
In the past I have owned the Asus TF 700 and the Asus TF 701 if memory serves Asus provided a bootloader unlock key (app) to unlock the bootloaders on these tablets on the Asus support pages.
On Asus products I currently have:
ASUS ZENPAD S 8.0 Z580CA
ASUS ZenPad 3S 10 (Z500M)
I have asked Asus support for a key for the S 8.0 and never received a reply. The S 8.0 has a Intel processor and the 3S 10 has a Mediatek processor. I really like Asus products but latley they are very restrictive on options.


----------



## radon222 (Apr 18, 2017)

JackOfOwls said:


> Decided to start this thread on advice from another forum poster in an attempt to drum up some interest with the hope of building a community of support since there aren't a lot of resources online about it.  It's a good, fairly recently released android tablet with decent specs.  I bought it last week and so far I am not disappointed though there are definitely a few niggles about it, as is the case with just about any device.
> 
> (pros) Things I love about this tablet:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Seems like there are a lot of here that migrated from the N7-2013 to the Zenpad.   I had been trying to hold off for the long rumored Samsung S3 but gave up and got the Asus as a Christmas gift.    Like most of you all too,  it would be really nice to see an update either by Asus or custom ROM.  But I think the mediatek processor is the biggest limiting factor at this point.


----------



## loner. (Apr 18, 2017)

I do not think Mediatek is such a negative thing. If you take a close look most of the large manufacturers of Android devices are using or have used Mediatek chipsets in some of those products. The ageing chipsets are almost non-existent in today's devices. The king of the hill on mobile chipsets is Qualcomm Snapdragon. The more Mediatek is used the more consumers will look for third party development. Imo


----------



## JackOfOwls (Apr 18, 2017)

I'd like to christen this topic with its first question to owners of this device (or any android 6.0+ device for that matter) that are into portable gaming with their phones and tablets. 

I just bought a SanDisk Ultra 128 GB MicroSD card which will be delivered tomorrow according to USPS tracking.  Since I have a rather large GooglePlay base of purchased android games and apps, would it be best to use MicroSD card external storage or adoptive storage for them?   Thanks.


----------



## radon222 (Apr 18, 2017)

loner. said:


> I do not think Mediatek is such a negative thing. If you take a close look most of the large manufacturers of Android devices are using or have used Mediatek chipsets in some of those products. The ageing chipsets are almost non-existent in today's devices. The king of the hill on mobile chipsets is Qualcomm Snapdragon. The more Mediatek is used the more consumers will look for third party development. Imo

Click to collapse



I'm with you on terms of performance with the MediaTek and I do think it's likely to start seeing more widespread use.   The weakness I was referring to is that at the moment it's not getting much love from the Custom ROM Developers


----------



## loner. (Apr 18, 2017)

radon222 said:


> I'm with you on terms of performance with the MediaTek and I do think it's likely to start seeing more widespread use.   The weakness I was referring to is that at the moment it's not getting much love from the Custom ROM Developers

Click to collapse



True XDA seems to have little love for Mediatek.
Fasle on getting widespread use. The use of Mediatek is worldwide in phones and tablets and coming on strong.


----------



## JackOfOwls (Apr 19, 2017)

Problem: I just inserted the SanDisk Ultra 128GB MicroSD card into my Zenpad 3S 10 and though the card is recognized and I'm able to format it as external storage, I'm not getting the option to format it as adoptable storage.  What could be the issue?  Is this something that one of the Asus bloatware apps is causing?  The android version is 6.0 so I know it's adoptable storage capable.


----------



## loner. (Apr 19, 2017)

JackOfOwls said:


> Problem: I just inserted the SanDisk Ultra 128GB MicroSD card into my Zenpad 3S 10 and though the card is recognized and I'm able to format it as external storage, I'm not getting the option to format it as adoptable storage.  What could be the issue?  Is this something that one of the Asus bloatware apps is causing?  The android version is 6.0 so I know it's adoptable storage capable.

Click to collapse



I prefer have the external sd card listed as external storage, but to see more options you may want to go to the website and download the manual for this device if you haven't already.


----------



## JackOfOwls (Apr 19, 2017)

loner. said:


> I prefer have the external sd card listed as external storage, but to see more options you may want to go to the website and download the manual for this device if you haven't already.

Click to collapse



I was able to enable adoptable storage under the ZenUI launcher by using this tutorial, but the transfer rates are ridiculously slow with the SanDisk Ultra 128GB.  When I formatted it as adoptable storage, I got a warning that my MicroSD card was too slow for adoptable storage and that I would probably have issues.  But the Sandisk is rated at 80 MB/s so I'm wondering what's up.  When I tried to migrate the data to the MicroSD it said it would take an hour to migrate 37GB of data from my internal storage but it self-aborted after about 20 minutes or 10GBs.  WTF?  Running SD benchmarks right now to determine exact transfer rates and even that is taking forever in reading operations for the benchmark.  According to the other ZenPad topic, this Asus device may have issues with large 128GB cards.  I'm starting to become disgruntled because I bought this tablet with the hope of transferring all my apps and games to the Sandisk 128GB card and having it actually be feasible to run stuff off of it.

ETA:  Just did a cold reboot and now my SanDisk 128GB MicroSDXC is showing 42 MB/s read speed using the A1 SD Bench app instead of benchmarking at 4.5 MB/sec before the cold reboot.  Maybe this will work out after all.  Retrying the data migration to adoptable storage now.


----------



## JackOfOwls (Apr 20, 2017)

Well, my adventures in adoptable storage have not been a total success.  I posted about my specific issue with it here.  Hopefully other owners of the ASUS ZenPad 3S 10 have found a way to at least make microsd cards formatted as external storage able to run obb files off of it.  I'm only realizing now how badly needed that root ability is.  Thanks for any help.


----------



## KiraRyuk (Apr 20, 2017)

I contacted Asus about upcomming updates and got the following responses (roughly translated from german):



> Yes, an upgrade to Android 7 is planned for your device (I asked about the LTE version). Unfortunately, it has been delayed, but we expect it to be released at the end of the second quarter

Click to collapse



I then asked them about the non-LTE version, specifically because of this post which claims that the Z500 will never receive an update because the hardware is not supported by nougat.



> We can't confirm this and cannot make any further comment on this false report. Unfortunately, we have no information on the release of Android 7 for your device.

Click to collapse



Note how they could immediately tell me when the update is comming for the LTE version but have no information about the non-LTE version. Perhaps it is not supported by Android 7 after all and they are still figuring out a way around this? I'm not an expert on this topic, someone more skilled than me might want to take a look on the post I linked above, I can provide translation if needed.

Still not sure whether to buy this or the S2. Similair prices, I like the ZenPad more for the hardware, but the S2 is well served with Custom Firmware and is thus sure to be up to date for many years...


----------



## kekinash (Apr 20, 2017)

About the IMG GX6250 no being able to run Nougat, that's a lie. See here about the new Asus Tablet running Nougat, it uses exactly the same GPU as the Zenpad S3 10.


----------



## loner. (Apr 20, 2017)

It make no sense, why would Google support a device in Android 6.0 and stop supporting the same device in Android 7.0 unless it was a old chipset and hardware configuration. If Googe was at odds with Mediatek it would be news...


----------



## lyon king (Apr 24, 2017)

hi
i have asus zanpad 3s 10 z500m  for 3 days and i have a problem. After 3- 6 hours in standby tablet stop responding.i try a factory reset and after the night in standby mode the tablet don't start. i try power buton ,nothing.i plug in charger and after few seconds the tablet start.the battery have 45% so not the issue.
thank you!


----------



## loner. (Apr 24, 2017)

lyon king said:


> hi
> i have asus zanpad 3s 10 z500m  for 3 days and i have a problem. After 3- 6 hours in standby tablet stop responding.i try a factory reset and after the night in standby mode the tablet don't start. i try power buton ,nothing.i plug in charger and after few seconds the tablet start.the battery have 45% so not the issue.
> thank you!

Click to collapse



I would send it back for a exchange on a new replacement.


----------



## andrewilley (Apr 29, 2017)

Thinking about getting one of these for my daughter to replace her aging first-generation 10" Samsung tablet. It seems more cost-effective than getting a Samsung Tab S2 (or the new and ludicrously priced Tab S3) for pretty much the same - or better - spec.

I know rooting is pretty much never going to happen (so I'd never consider one of these for myself) but how bad is the Asus bloatware/crap that they've bolted on top of Android? Would a new launcher (such as Nova) fix most of it without needing to root?

Andre


----------



## radon222 (Apr 29, 2017)

andrewilley said:


> Thinking about getting one of these for my daughter to replace her aging first-generation 10" Samsung tablet. It seems more cost-effective than getting a Samsung Tab S2 (or the new and ludicrously priced Tab S3) for pretty much the same - or better - spec.
> 
> I know rooting is pretty much never going to happen (so I'd never consider one of these for myself) but how bad is the Asus bloatware/crap that they've bolted on top of Android? Would a new launcher (such as Nova) fix most of it without needing to root?
> 
> Andre

Click to collapse



The Asus bloatware and launcher really aren't bad at all and actually grown to like it.  I'm coming from an N7 2013 and a series of Moto Droid that were as close to stock android as possible.

Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## loner. (Apr 29, 2017)

radon222 said:


> The Asus bloatware and launcher really aren't bad at all and actually grown to like it.  I'm coming from an N7 2013 and a series of Moto Droid that were as close to stock android as possible.
> 
> Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I use Nova Launcher Pro.

Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## hordarian (May 2, 2017)

Bought mine specifically for a decent resolution 4:3 device. Fought a bit with the bloatware to get it disabled to my liking - in particular some of it absolutely trashes the performance (I forget which though, this was months ago).

Coping without root. Only tend to use that for AdAway, so am using JumpGo as a browser - and almost none of the other apps I use are ad supported so it's not too terrible.

Would love to see a proper AOSP build for it. The hardware is brilliant but as it stands it's simply a stop-gap for me until something better with similar properties comes along with decent software.


----------



## loner. (May 5, 2017)

I hope Asus releases a 7.1 update for this soon or gives out a unlock bootloader key. 

Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsmith1213 (May 15, 2017)

any one talk to ASUS support lately to try to get an updated timeframe for a Nougat update for the S3 10?  what the hell is taking those clowns so long anyway.


----------



## radon222 (May 15, 2017)

jsmith1213 said:


> any one talk to ASUS support lately to try to get an updated timeframe for a Nougat update for the S3 10?  what the hell is taking those clowns so long anyway.

Click to collapse



I wouldn't hold your breath waiting.  I wouldn't be surprised if only the LTE version of this tablet ever gets Nougat since that one has a Qualcomm chip.


----------



## jsmith1213 (May 25, 2017)

I emailed those clowns at ASUS and asked about an Android 7 upgrade for the Z500M, this is what they said:



> Thank you for contacting ASUS Product Support, my name is Jéan-Dee M.  I do hope you are having a wonderful day today. I do understand you have a product upgrade query, I am more than happy to assist you in resolving this.
> There is no planned upgrade to android 7.0 Nougat at this time.
> We do value your business, thank you for being a part of the ASUS family.

Click to collapse



That petition thing was bogus I guess..


----------



## Kingami123 (May 28, 2017)

*Android Nougat Z500M*

Hi. I did an online chat with an ASUS agent who said Nougat WAS planned for the Z500M (non LTE) version this year. Said there is no timeframe available so my guess is that it could be at the end of the year. An Asus tablet with the same mediatec chipset has surface running Nougat so my hope is that we will see the Z500M upgraded around the same time as the new tablet is released.


----------



## jaybirdhawaii (Jun 2, 2017)

andrewilley said:


> Thinking about getting one of these for my daughter to replace her aging first-generation 10" Samsung tablet. It seems more cost-effective than getting a Samsung Tab S2 (or the new and ludicrously priced Tab S3) for pretty much the same - or better - spec.
> 
> I know rooting is pretty much never going to happen (so I'd never consider one of these for myself) but how bad is the Asus bloatware/crap that they've bolted on top of Android? Would a new launcher (such as Nova) fix most of it without needing to root?
> 
> Andre

Click to collapse



I'm running mine with Action Launcher 3 - works great!  And if you go into settings, applications - you can disable some of the apps you don't need/want.

---------- Post added at 04:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:07 PM ----------




Kingami123 said:


> Hi. I did an online chat with an ASUS agent who said Nougat WAS planned for the Z500M (non LTE) version this year. Said there is no timeframe available so my guess is that it could be at the end of the year. An Asus tablet with the same mediatec chipset has surface running Nougat so my hope is that we will see the Z500M upgraded around the same time as the new tablet is released.

Click to collapse



I was told via email from Asus that this tablet is not going to be upgraded.  So will be a pleasant surprise if they do!


----------



## edfardos (Jun 3, 2017)

regarding the slow sd card, a cold reboot is critical if you insert any card larger than 32gb.  i called asus, and even returned a card thinking there was a problem with sdxc cards, but it just needed a cold boot.

i sure wish we could root this...  i really miss adaway


----------



## Kingami123 (Jun 5, 2017)

*Android Nougat Z500M*



jaybirdhawaii said:


> I'm running mine with Action Launcher 3 - works great!  And if you go into settings, applications - you can disable some of the apps you don't need/want.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:07 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi

To confirm it looks that we will see an Nougat update.
Here is the email I recieved from the an ASUS agent today (I've had to remove rhe weblink that the asus agent inserted that links to the ASUS Z500M official downloads page because I haven't posted 10 posts yet and so am not allowed to post links yet)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dear Amara,
Thank you for contacting Asus, my name is Eduart and I will try my best to assist you with your situation.
Based on the provided information I understand that you would like to have this upgraded to Android version 7.0 .
At this point we are unable to confirm any timeframe for the update.
As soon as the firmware update is approved by the technicians and android, it will be added to our website here: 

For now we kindly ask for your patience.
Also, when the update does come, please be sure to select the right firmware file (if bought in china, CN version, JP for Japan etc).
Should you have any further questions, please do not hesitate to get back in touch with us.
Please feel free to rate our service according to the solution provided in the questionnaire that will be sent to you shortly after our reply to your inquiry.
Best Regards,
Eduart
ASUS Tech Support


----------



## shivasiddharth (Jun 5, 2017)

Hi,  
Anyone used the Z stylus with this? I got one from amazon, but it never worked and the Asus CC didn't have a clue about it.


----------



## anmiman (Jun 6, 2017)

Ive just updated mine to nougat. About 1gb ota. Only 7.0 though. Better than marshmallow i guess.


----------



## mstras (Jun 8, 2017)

anmiman said:


> Ive just updated mine to nougat. About 1gb ota. Only 7.0 though. Better than marshmallow i guess.

Click to collapse



Can you confirm this hit for the Z500M or ASUS 3S 10? OIR did your update come for a different model?


----------



## anmiman (Jun 8, 2017)

mstras said:


> Can you confirm this hit for the Z500M or ASUS 3S 10? OIR did your update come for a different model?

Click to collapse



Sorry.. Forgot to mention.. Mine is the lte version.


----------



## radon222 (Jun 8, 2017)

anmiman said:


> Sorry.. Forgot to mention.. Mine is the lte version.

Click to collapse




Yea that's kind of an important distinction


----------



## Hexlord (Jun 9, 2017)

Yeah, there's Nougat for the Z500KL variant. 

Might be coming out soon for the Z500M?


----------



## RedMist (Jun 9, 2017)

Does anyone know if it's possible to change the background picture in "Kids Mode"? -  This is an ASUS extension, isn't it?

I want to use it in a commercial environment.

Cheers


----------



## 1di9 (Jun 13, 2017)

It's a shame that Asus don not provide  an update to Android 7, Z500m is not a cheap tablet even if is equipped with a mediatek soc.
How could be possible that Mediatek do not provide support to Android 7 when a Xiaomi tablet (Mipad 3) is sold with MT8176 and Android 7 on board?


----------



## Error404html (Jun 13, 2017)

It's a shame that #Asus don not provide an update to Android 7, Z500m is not a cheap tablet even if is equipped with a mediatek soc.  so true 1di9


----------



## Kris7 (Jun 19, 2017)

My tablet updatet to android 7

Poslano z mojega LG-K350 z uporabo Tapatalk


----------



## RedMist (Jun 19, 2017)

Kris7 said:


> My tablet updatet to android 7
> 
> Poslano z mojega LG-K350 z uporabo Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Can you please post a screenshot of the About tablet page?

Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kris7 (Jun 19, 2017)

RedMist said:


> Can you please post a screenshot of the About tablet page?
> 
> Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




I was reading to fast and on phone, I have Z300M.


----------



## dfunked (Jun 19, 2017)

I guess there's hope for us Z500M owners if they've updated another Mediatek device... Kicking myself for buying the Z500M in place of the Z500KL that I had to send back due to dead pixels!


----------



## Kingami123 (Jun 26, 2017)

*Nougat Z500M vs LTE*



dfunked said:


> I guess there's hope for us Z500M owners if they've updated another Mediatek device... Kicking myself for buying the Z500M in place of the Z500KL that I had to send back due to dead pixels!

Click to collapse



Hi 

That's a shame about you sending back the LTE version.

At least you guys get a choice though. So frustrating in the UK. The only option we have the Z500M. We can't buy the LTE version meaning we have no other option but android 6.0. Pretty hard to stomach seeing that older asus tablets are getting the nougat update and also the 8inch version of this tablet (asus 3s 8) which has just been released (however, it is likely the 8 inch version won't be released in the UK either. I really wish asus would concentrate on updating their tablets - it is a major (and consistent) problem for consumers. I think they would sell more devices and it would keep their supporters happier in the long run.


----------



## shivasiddharth (Jun 26, 2017)

Kingami123 said:


> Hi
> 
> That's a shame about you sending back the LTE version.
> 
> At least you guys get a choice though. So frustrating in the UK. The only option we have the Z500M. We can't buy the LTE version meaning we have no other option but android 6.0. Pretty hard to stomach seeing that older asus tablets are getting the nougat update and also the 8inch version of this tablet (asus 3s 8) which has just been released (however, it is likely the 8 inch version won't be released in the UK either. I really wish asus would concentrate on updating their tablets - it is a major (and consistent) problem for consumers. I think they would sell more devices and it would keep their supporters happier in the long run.

Click to collapse



To add to that, UK guys dont have the stylus as well. for some reason, they stopped selling the stylus.


----------



## dfunked (Jun 27, 2017)

Kingami123 said:


> Hi
> 
> That's a shame about you sending back the LTE version.
> 
> At least you guys get a choice though. So frustrating in the UK. The only option we have the Z500M. We can't buy the LTE version meaning we have no other option but android 6.0. Pretty hard to stomach seeing that older asus tablets are getting the nougat update and also the 8inch version of this tablet (asus 3s 8) which has just been released (however, it is likely the 8 inch version won't be released in the UK either. I really wish asus would concentrate on updating their tablets - it is a major (and consistent) problem for consumers. I think they would sell more devices and it would keep their supporters happier in the long run.

Click to collapse



I'm actually in the UK too funnily enough. I got the LTE one new and unopened via en eBay reseller, who in their defense did a no quibbles refund for me due to the dead pixels, but it took them 10 days to deliver it originally from a UK warehouse, so I just didn't want to go through that kind of wait for a replacement. Went for a Z500M instead with next day delivery from Currys (best price I could find) and I'm kicking myself for my impatience now!
The other really annoying thing about the Z500M is that it doesn't come with a quick charge adapter.


----------



## cap[tainkirkw (Jun 27, 2017)

I just received a used 3S 10 from a reputable ebay seller but after the Asus boot screen, it went directly to the screen "To start Android, enter your PIN". 
If I power it off and then hold the volume down+power, it only gives me three options:
1) recovery
2)fastboot
3)normal

When I select recovery, I get the little Android with his chest open with a red triangle with ! and Error! below it.  

If I hold the volume up+power then it turns on to the Asus boot screen but just stays there with Fastboot mode at the top and I cannot do anything after that except power it off.

I emailed the seller and they replied saying there was no lock screen before they sent it so I am not sure how that happened. I'd like to keep it so any ideas before I send it back?

Thanks,
Kirk


----------



## shivasiddharth (Jun 27, 2017)

cap[tainkirkw said:


> I just received a used 3S 10 from a reputable ebay seller but after the Asus boot screen, it went directly to the screen "To start Android, enter your PIN".
> If I power it off and then hold the volume down+power, it only gives me three options:
> 1) recovery
> 2)fastboot
> ...

Click to collapse



Since, its a used device, i think they have forgotten to delete the user data. As you are not able to reset it, you are better off returning it.


----------



## cap[tainkirkw (Jun 27, 2017)

shivasiddharth said:


> Since, its a used device, i think they have forgotten to delete the user data. As you are not able to reset it, you are better off returning it.

Click to collapse



Like I said, when I select Recovery, I do not get any options but rather the Android in the center of the screen with his chest open, a red triangle with an exclamation point inside, and Error! below the Android. Not sure what else to try.


----------



## dfunked (Jun 28, 2017)

This device is pretty locked down... Recovery is only really used to install official updates, which can only be initiated from within the OS afaik.
If entering the wrong pin loads of times doesn't initiate a reset then I'd say sending it back is your only hope.
Chances are it'd prompt you to log in with the previous user's Gmail account after you reset it that way, but it's worth a shot I suppose.

Is it definitely the Z500M and not the LTE model? If it's the LTE you could put a SIM in and get the previous owner to do a remote wipe via find my device (although it would still probably need to be logged on with their account after it resets)


----------



## andrewilley (Jun 28, 2017)

Has anyone seen an issue where the screen thinks it is being tapped repeatedly when nothing is near the screen? Seems to be lower-right corner if I enable the debugging screen-tap display tool.

Andre


----------



## cap[tainkirkw (Jun 28, 2017)

shivasiddharth said:


> Since, its a used device, i think they have forgotten to delete the user data. As you are not able to reset it, you are better off returning it.

Click to collapse





dfunked said:


> This device is pretty locked down... Recovery is only really used to install official updates, which can only be initiated from within the OS afaik.
> If entering the wrong pin loads of times doesn't initiate a reset then I'd say sending it back is your only hope.
> Chances are it'd prompt you to log in with the previous user's Gmail account after you reset it that way, but it's worth a shot I suppose.
> 
> Is it definitely the Z500M and not the LTE model? If it's the LTE you could put a SIM in and get the previous owner to do a remote wipe via find my device (although it would still probably need to be logged on with their account after it resets)

Click to collapse



It is not the LTE model unfortunately so it looks like I will have to send it back. I may try a local shop to see if they can do anything but not sure they will because they might think it is stolen. It it too bad because the ebay seller didn't really know what this tablet was and listed it incorrectly. I just happened upon it when I was trying to find one for less than retail and I got this one for $102.  I'd like to keep it, of course, but it is not looking promising.


----------



## mouse100 (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi all! I'm think about buying a new zenpad 3s 10 and I've still to decide between the z500m and z500kl (lte version). Since I hope in a future rooting method, do you think it will be better a Snapdragon version (lte) or a mediatetek (wifi only) of the tablet? Wich SOC according to you is easier to hack?


----------



## dfunked (Jun 29, 2017)

mouse100 said:


> Hi all! I'm think about buying a new zenpad 3s 10 and I've still to decide between the z500m and z500kl (lte version). Since I hope in a future rooting method, do you think it will be better a Snapdragon version (lte) or a mediatetek (wifi only) of the tablet? Wich SOC according to you is easier to hack?

Click to collapse



Given the choice I'd go for the LTE model. Guaranteed Nougat update, quick charger included and the larger battery is nice.
I think both models have locked bootloaders, so there's no real custom ROM scene for them. Definitely not a good purchase either way if you're interested inputting custom ROMs on them...
If it was unlocked, then I'd say the Snapdragon model is a heck of a lot more likely to see custom ROMs.


----------



## mouse100 (Jun 29, 2017)

dfunked said:


> Given the choice I'd go for the LTE model. Guaranteed Nougat update, quick charger included and the larger battery is nice.
> I think both models have locked bootloaders, so there's no real custom ROM scene for them. Definitely not a good purchase either way if you're interested inputting custom ROMs on them...
> If it was unlocked, then I'd say the Snapdragon model is a heck of a lot more likely to see custom ROMs.

Click to collapse



Thank you very much for your information. I'm not very interested in custom ROMs but only in rooting my tablet. Do you think there will be a method in the future to root it? In past Asus usually released an official unlock tool.

Inviato dal mio Nexus 6P utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ale7485 (Jun 29, 2017)

UPDATE NOUGAT 7.0
Today, on my ZenPad 3S 10 Z500M, OTA update to Android 7.0 Nougat!
Version firmware: WW_14.0210.1706.20_20170609
Livel patch security: 1 giugno 2017


----------



## mstras (Jun 29, 2017)

ale7485 said:


> UPDATE NOUGAT 7.0
> Today, on my ZenPad 3S 10 Z500M, OTA update to Android 7.0 Nougat!
> Version firmware: WW_14.0210.1706.20_20170609
> Livel patch security: 1 giugno 2017

Click to collapse



I can confirm. 

OTA just came in form me as well.


----------



## mouse100 (Jun 29, 2017)

Now we have to wait for a root method 

Inviato dal mio Nexus 6P utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## loner. (Jun 29, 2017)

mouse100 said:


> Now we have to wait for a root method
> 
> Inviato dal mio Nexus 6P utilizzando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



We need a method to unlock the bootloader.


----------



## dfunked (Jun 30, 2017)

OTA just arrived for me too, but no sign of it on the support site for me... Weird.


----------



## radon222 (Jun 30, 2017)

Praise Almighty!!  I didn't believe we'd actually see Nougat!  Thank you Uncle Asus :good:


----------



## Schlicky (Jun 30, 2017)

Must admit, I am pretty chuffed with this tablet.  Got mine in the UK from John Lewis £269 and with 2 years warranty.  As soon as I powered it on I got the lush OAT Nought update.

They only very small grip I have is that the lowest volume control is still pretty loud, so looking for a decent fix for that one.


----------



## radon222 (Jun 30, 2017)

Schlicky said:


> Must admit, I am pretty chuffed with this tablet.  Got mine in the UK from John Lewis £269 and with 2 years warranty.  As soon as I powered it on I got the lush OAT Nought update.
> 
> *They only very small grip I have is that the lowest volume control is still pretty loud, so looking for a decent fix for that one.*

Click to collapse



You can actually get the volume lower buy using the slider..but it's not easy with fat fingers.


----------



## Error404html (Jun 30, 2017)

I have received android 7.0 on my Asus zenpad 3s (wifi version)


----------



## KJKingJ (Jun 30, 2017)

The changelog has now been posted by Asus over on their ZenTalk forums. I can't post links on XDA yet, so here's the changes in full;



> 【Version】
> V14.0210.1706.20
> 【Model Name】
> ZenPad 3s 10
> ...

Click to collapse



It's still not listed on the download site, but i've been able to upgrade using the OTA. Took about 5-10 minutes to install and is working perfectly! Being able to use split-window is definitely useful on a tablet of this size.


----------



## radon222 (Jun 30, 2017)

I'm really digging the multi-window.  Much more than I thought I would.


----------



## mouse100 (Jun 30, 2017)

How long does it took to receive the update for the wifi version respect the lte version?

Inviato dal mio Nexus 6P utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## loner. (Jun 30, 2017)

radon222 said:


> I'm really digging the multi-window.  Much more than I thought I would.

Click to collapse



Most of the apps I use doesn't support split screen.


----------



## Kingami123 (Jun 30, 2017)

Android Nougat downloaded and working perfectly. Split screen is what I really wanted and transforms the tablet into fantastic productivity device. Really happy. Still a little curious of why Asus didn't announce more wildly that an Nougat update was coming (they must have been testing it!). I even had an email from Asus the day before the update stating that there was no information about when the update would be planned was available. Very strange.

Many of the reviews for this tablet highlted the lack of android Nougat as a potential issue (which may have caused people to consider Samsung alternatives). I believe now that this has Nougat this offers a fantastic deal for someone looking to combine media consumption with productivity (I'm writing this with my Bluetooth keyboard in split screen mode).


----------



## shivasiddharth (Jul 2, 2017)

cap[tainkirkw said:


> Like I said, when I select Recovery, I do not get any options but rather the Android in the center of the screen with his chest open, a red triangle with an exclamation point inside, and Error! below the Android. Not sure what else to try.

Click to collapse



Hey just checking out if you still have that device.. Coz i found a way to get past the error in the recovery mode.


----------



## xflier (Jul 2, 2017)

shivasiddharth said:


> Hey just checking out if you still have that device.. Coz i found a way to get past the error in the recovery mode.

Click to collapse



My device has the same, appreciate if you could provide solution, thx!


----------



## shivasiddharth (Jul 2, 2017)

xflier said:


> My device has the same, appreciate if you could provide solution, thx!

Click to collapse



Almost all of Asus's device has that. They have done it intentionally... Ok, so after you see that triangle and error, first press the power button and while holding the power button press the volume up for short time and release it while still pressing on the power button. Now you should be able to go into the recovery.


----------



## xflier (Jul 2, 2017)

shivasiddharth said:


> Almost all of Asus's device has that. They have done it intentionally... Ok, so after you see that triangle and error, first press the power button and while holding the power button press the volume up for short time and release it while still pressing on the power button. Now you should be able to go into the recovery.

Click to collapse



Thank you so much! It worked. I almost returned it ?


----------



## bsoplinger (Jul 2, 2017)

I also own a Yoga Book running Android 6, their version which has a dual screen feature, and its really nice. 

Now that Nougat has arrived the only thing missing to make this perfect would be a way to root it. I really miss things like FolderMount which I use to create symbolic links from the internal SD Download folder to the external SDXC card. Let that fill up with junk files ?


----------



## cap[tainkirkw (Jul 3, 2017)

shivasiddharth said:


> Hey just checking out if you still have that device.. Coz i found a way to get past the error in the recovery mode.

Click to collapse



I took it to a local cell/tablet reapir shop to see if they could do it but I would like to know what you found out. I saw a few videos on Youtube but those methods did not work for me.


----------



## shivasiddharth (Jul 3, 2017)

cap[tainkirkw said:


> I took it to a local cell/tablet reapir shop to see if they could do it but I would like to know what you found out. I saw a few videos on Youtube but those methods did not work for me.

Click to collapse



after you see that triangle and error, first press the power button and while holding the power button press the volume up for short time and release it while still pressing on the power button. Now you should be able to go into the recovery.


----------



## cap[tainkirkw (Jul 3, 2017)

shivasiddharth said:


> Hey just checking out if you still have that device.. Coz i found a way to get past the error in the recovery mode.

Click to collapse





shivasiddharth said:


> Almost all of Asus's device has that. They have done it intentionally... Ok, so after you see that triangle and error, first press the power button and while holding the power button press the volume up for short time and release it while still pressing on the power button. Now you should be able to go into the recovery.

Click to collapse



Thank you. I will try that if the shop I took it to can't sort it out for me.


----------



## shivasiddharth (Jul 3, 2017)

cap[tainkirkw said:


> I took it to a local cell/tablet reapir shop to see if they could do it but I would like to know what you found out. I saw a few videos on Youtube but those methods did not work for me.

Click to collapse



Please check post #70


----------



## cap[tainkirkw (Jul 3, 2017)

shivasiddharth said:


> Please check post #70

Click to collapse



How funny. I must have posted my reply right before you posted that.


----------



## shivasiddharth (Jul 3, 2017)

cap[tainkirkw said:


> How funny. I must have posted my reply Thank You reply right before you posted that. :good:

Click to collapse



Lol.. My first comment did not get published so i posted this..  :good:


----------



## cap[tainkirkw (Jul 3, 2017)

The repair shop was able to reset my tablet so I am setting it up now and getting the Nougat update. YAY!


----------



## jayslaughter (Jul 4, 2017)

*HDMI out*

Has anyone managed to get HDMI out using a USB-c multi-port adapter?


----------



## shivasiddharth (Jul 4, 2017)

jayslaughter said:


> Has anyone managed to get HDMI out using a USB-c multi-port adapter?

Click to collapse



Z500m does not have OTG support. so none of the USB peripherals will work.


----------



## apollos68 (Jul 6, 2017)

*tablet size?*

unlike the T100 only available 12incher....is the zen available smaller ?
t.y.


----------



## dfunked (Jul 8, 2017)

apollos68 said:


> unlike the T100 only available 12incher....is the zen available smaller ?
> t.y.

Click to collapse



Open to correction, but I don't think Asus do a smaller tablet with these kind of specs (the Z380M has much less storage and memory)
The Lenovo tab 4 plus models look interesting if you're not committed to buying an Asus model.


----------



## xdatoast (Jul 8, 2017)

Anyone else feeling more battery drain since the update to Nougat?


----------



## sasael (Jul 8, 2017)

*Audio not working*

I recently bought this tablet, less than two months, and since then the audio hasn't worked well. For instance videos in Facebook, YouTube and Netflix plays but no audio at all, Amazon music doesn't sound neither; Thought the the built-in speakers nor headphones. It reproduces because you can see the progress bar moving, and if the Asus audio wizard is opened you can see the "sound bars". It's random and usually I closed all apps and try another app/video, then go back to the original video i want to watch.

I did a factory reset but the problem stills there, few days ago I got a system update from Android 6 (factory) to 7 and didn't resolved the problem.

I have the option to send it to "repair" under guaranty but I may get a refurbish one, and I hesitate to do it if this is not a hardware issue.

Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## Kingami123 (Jul 11, 2017)

*Nougat battery drain*



xdatoast said:


> Anyone else feeling more battery drain since the update to Nougat?

Click to collapse



I've had this problem. I wiped the cache but battery still seems to be draining fast.

I've disabled the zentouch gestures, the zenpen stylus and the weather animation which seems to have improved things slightly. Still getting about 9 hours screen on time for general light/medium browsing/email/video.


----------



## Samsura (Jul 12, 2017)

sasael said:


> I recently bought this tablet, less than two months, and since then the audio hasn't worked well. For instance videos in Facebook, YouTube and Netflix plays but no audio at all, Amazon music doesn't sound neither; Thought the the built-in speakers nor headphones. It reproduces because you can see the progress bar moving, and if the Asus audio wizard is opened you can see the "sound bars". It's random and usually I closed all apps and try another app/video, then go back to the original video i want to watch.
> 
> I did a factory reset but the problem stills there, few days ago I got a system update from Android 6 (factory) to 7 and didn't resolved the problem.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Send it back. Sound has allways worked perfectly in all apps on my device. I Android 6 and 7.


----------



## rmartinezdl (Jul 14, 2017)

Anyone else with broken DLNA since Nougat? Both of my TVs recognize the tablet but can't see any file, smh


----------



## rmartinezdl (Jul 14, 2017)

No one really?

---------- Post added at 01:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:57 PM ----------




Samsura said:


> Send it back. Sound has allways worked perfectly in all apps on my device. I Android 6 and 7.

Click to collapse



Does DLNA work on your tablet under android 7.0?


----------



## radon222 (Jul 14, 2017)

I couldn't get it to work with a brand new Sony TV before Nougat.  Have not tried it again yet either.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## dfunked (Jul 15, 2017)

Has anybody found a quick charger in the UK that definitely works with this model?... Got a 19.5w Aukey model but that doesn't work, so I don't want to waste even more money on something that _might_ work.
Apparently the official 18w Asus charger works, but I can't seem to find UK stock for that.


----------



## rmartinezdl (Jul 17, 2017)

dfunked said:


> Has anybody found a quick charger in the UK that definitely works with this model?... Got a 19.5w Aukey model but that doesn't work, so I don't want to waste even more money on something that _might_ work.
> Apparently the official 18w Asus charger works, but I can't seem to find UK stock for that.

Click to collapse



I have a huawei Honor 8 and the fast charger of my phone seems to work well with my zenpad 3S 10.

It charges to full in about 2 hours.

---------- Post added at 10:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:07 AM ----------

Can anyone please help me, just to try media server under Nougat,

Thanks


----------



## sean67854 (Jul 19, 2017)

Does anyone else have an issue raising the volume above 60% with wired headphones?  I have the nougat update.  Don't have an issue with the speakers or Bluetooth headphones, but wired headphones appear to be volume limited.  Its kind of like on stock android where there is a warning, but in this case just nothing happens.


----------



## bsoplinger (Jul 19, 2017)

3 unrelated requests… 

1) does anyone know how I can get back the default wallpapers that came as part of the Nougat update? I fumble fingered the tablet and ended up picking some wallpaper provided by my launcher I'm using (Apex Pro) and can't seem to find the original. 

2) is there any info anywhere on the bootloader getting unlocked so this can be rooted?

3) I think I'm seeing a battery drain with leaving the Z Stylus enabled although I don't use it too often. But I saw a post mentioning that it seemed like Nougat drained the battery faster. So Z Stylus, Nougat or hysteria??


----------



## Kivas (Jul 19, 2017)

*Z500M Bricked*

Hi,
I´m new to this forum (also read a lot in the past years)
My Z500M was updated to Nougat (14-0210.1706.20). Everythig was fine. Yesterday I installed the OTA to version 14-0210-1706.23. Afterwards there were some problems (Play Store crashing etc.)
I restarted the Tab and cleared the cache in Recovery. Afterwards the tablet got in bootloop at Asus Logo. Restarted again but now it stucks at a dead droid with "No Command".
I had this already before and from this screen I could reach the recovery again via Power Button and VOL+ but this time it doesn´t work (obv. they changed the key combination or something is really f... up)

I tried to use the SP Flash Tool but the scatter file that is included in the official firmware files seems to be incompatible. I guess that the firmware files are not complete, they miss also an recovery img.

Any ideas ?  The tablet is still under warranty so I can request RMA but maybe there is a faster solution

Thanks 
Kivas


----------



## SCWells72 (Jul 22, 2017)

I received an OTA this morning. Just a security update? Anyone know for sure?


----------



## loner. (Jul 22, 2017)

SCWells72 said:


> I received an OTA this morning. Just a security update? Anyone know for sure?
> 
> Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What area?


----------



## SCWells72 (Jul 22, 2017)

loner. said:


> What area?

Click to collapse



Do you mean region? I'm in the US. Sorry if I misunderstood your question. 

Here's the version info.


----------



## Zerreth (Jul 23, 2017)

Why the hell did they choose the broken beta floating window feature of nougat ? Some apps don't work at all in this mode, including youtube. It's pretty terrible. I want the basic split screen multiwindow please, that one is easy to use and is validated to actually work ! This nougat update is super half-assed. Lineage OS support would be a no brainer because the Asus software just sucks so hard.


----------



## loner. (Jul 23, 2017)

Zerreth said:


> Why the hell did they choose the broken beta floating window feature of nougat ? Some apps don't work at all in this mode, including youtube. It's pretty terrible. I want the basic split screen multiwindow please, that one is easy to use and is validated to actually work ! This nougat update is super half-assed. Lineage OS support would be a no brainer because the Asus software just sucks so hard.

Click to collapse



Only if we can unlock the bootloader.


----------



## MWFD (Jul 30, 2017)

Is there any way to allow installation of apps from unknown sources for secondary users on this tablet? Also with the nougat update, is there anyway to keep the BUTTONS backlight on longer?


----------



## LGiki (Jul 31, 2017)

The Asus Zenpad 10 (Z300M) also use a MediaTek SOC, it can be rooted whithout unlock the bootloader (Look at this link: https://forum.xda-developers.com/general/general/installing-twrp-rooting-asus-zenpad-10-t3612693)
So I think we can root Zenpad 3S 10 using the same method but need to compile a TWRP recovery.


----------



## dragona (Aug 4, 2017)

shivasiddharth said:


> Z500m does not have OTG support. so none of the USB peripherals will work.

Click to collapse





The Z500M *does *have OTG support. 
You can check using Easy OTG Checker from the Playstore. I bought an Anker USB-C to USB 3.1 Adapter  otg cable, and all works fine.


----------



## shivasiddharth (Aug 4, 2017)

dragona said:


> The Z500M *does *have OTG support.
> You can check using Easy OTG Checker from the Playstore. I bought an Anker USB-C to USB 3.1 Adapter  otg cable, and all works fine.

Click to collapse



Are you sure that, it is Z500M and not KL? My OTG did not work, so i emailed the tech support and they confirmed that Z500M did not have OTG support.


----------



## dragona (Aug 4, 2017)

shivasiddharth said:


> Z500m does not have OTG support. so none of the USB peripherals will work.

Click to collapse





shivasiddharth said:


> Are you sure that, it is Z500M and not KL? My OTG did not work, so i emailed the tech support and they confirmed that Z500M did not have OTG support.

Click to collapse




Absolutely positively positive! I have it right here, Asus Z500M, bought from Currys last week. Works perfectly with the OTG cable. Tech support are WRONG. 

I bought this  https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01COOQIKU/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## shivasiddharth (Aug 4, 2017)

dragona said:


> Absolutely positively positive! I have it right here, Asus Z500M, bought from Currys last week. Works perfectly with the OTG cable. Tech support are WRONG.

Click to collapse



Even i bought it from Currys.. Guess,  I got a defective piece. My stylus did not also work and neither did OTG. Asus was telling me some crap stories about stylus compatibility and for OTG those guys asserted that it did not have that feature.. 
Here is a link to reply they sent me..https://ibb.co/i7SP4v
Thanks for letting me know, i shall open a case and send the thing back to them..


----------



## dragona (Aug 4, 2017)

shivasiddharth said:


> Even i bought it from Currys.. Guess,  I got a defective piece. My stylus did not also work and neither did OTG. Asus was telling me some crap stories about stylus compatibility and for OTG those guys asserted that it did not have that feature..
> Here is a link to reply they sent me..https://ibb.co/i7SP4v
> Thanks for letting me know, i shall open a case and send the thing back to them..

Click to collapse



I suggest you try another cable maybe? I initially tried with a micro usb otg cable with a USB C adapter, and did not work. But this Anker one works just fine.


----------



## shivasiddharth (Aug 4, 2017)

dragona said:


> I suggest you try another cable maybe? I initially tried with a micro usb otg cable with a USB C adapter, and did not work. But this Anker one works just fine.

Click to collapse



Can you please share the link to the cable that you got?  i used the micro usb otg and USB C adapter, it worked with OP2, so did not bother to investigate and trusted Asus CC..


----------



## dragona (Aug 4, 2017)

shivasiddharth said:


> Can you please share the link to the cable that you got?  i used the micro usb otg and USB C adapter, it worked with OP2, so did not bother to investigate and trusted Asus CC..

Click to collapse



This one      https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01COOQIKU/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## shivasiddharth (Aug 4, 2017)

dragona said:


> This one      https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01COOQIKU/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot..


----------



## Injuis (Aug 8, 2017)

Is anyone else experiencing a problem where the home/back/recents button stops responding?  Since the update, I've gotten this frequently and it's annoying the hell out of me.


----------



## radon222 (Aug 8, 2017)

Injuis said:


> Is anyone else experiencing a problem where the home/back/recents button stops responding?  Since the update, I've gotten this frequently and it's annoying the hell out of me.

Click to collapse



Yup!! I sure have been experiencing the same thing.  Usually requires a reboot with a power button Looong press.  You're right its a PITA.


----------



## ToneJeco (Aug 8, 2017)

So far, I didn't notice any issues. I would pay attention to that.

Enviado do meu Nexus 6P através de Tapatalk


----------



## stuff_here (Aug 9, 2017)

*Other Users unable to access SD card*

Hello!

Has anyone else run across this issue?  I've created a couple separate user/profiles aside from my main "owner" user.  They're NOT restricted users. However, when I switch to these users, go to Settings > Device > Storage, under "Portable storage", it says "SD card -> Ejected".  Pressing on it says:



> This SD card is safely ejected, but still available.
> 
> To use this SD card, you have to  mount it first.
> 
> Cancel | Mount

Click to collapse



I try "Mount" and get a "Couldn't mount SD card" popup.

Switch back to my main/owner profile, and the SD card is there. What gives?

This is Asus ZenPad 3S 10 Wifi. Just got this week, came with Nougat 7.0 OTA when I started it up.


----------



## OzzyllaN (Aug 9, 2017)

*Screen glitch/artifact in some games*

Helllo, I've recently acquired this tablet and I'm getting some screen glitches on a few games like Polytopia

Any idea what it could be? Or if my device is faulty and I should return it?

Thanks


----------



## andrewilley (Aug 9, 2017)

[Delete - wrong thread]


----------



## Injuis (Aug 9, 2017)

radon222 said:


> Yup!! I sure have been experiencing the same thing.  Usually requires a reboot with a power button Looong press.  You're right its a PITA.

Click to collapse



I've contacted Asus about this problem and they just gave me the run-of-the-mill response to do a full reset (which doesn't help at all, btw).  I'm surprised some others haven't experienced it yet so it might be a specific app issue?  I don't know... the only apps I've installed extra is chrome and YouTube.


----------



## brenyoka (Aug 13, 2017)

Injuis said:


> I've contacted Asus about this problem and they just gave me the run-of-the-mill response to do a full reset (which doesn't help at all, btw).  I'm surprised some others haven't experienced it yet so it might be a specific app issue?  I don't know... the only apps I've installed extra is chrome and YouTube.

Click to collapse



I installed the update and everything runs smooth for me. No problem with buttons freezing at all.


----------



## dfunked (Aug 13, 2017)

No issues with unresponsive buttons here either. Have you tried using a different launcher?


----------



## Injuis (Aug 15, 2017)

dfunked said:


> No issues with unresponsive buttons here either. Have you tried using a different launcher?

Click to collapse



Yeah, I've tried different launchers as well.  The Asus rep immediately suggested an RMA process which I am hesistant to do, given my past RMA experiences with Asus.  I'm still in the belief that this is a software issue as I had zero button freezes before Nougat.  I suppose another reset is worth a try and testing without installing anything except my essentials (youtube/chrome).   

I usually only see that freeze when I use youtube or browse, as that's where I press the back button the most.


----------



## Michaelflat1 (Aug 16, 2017)

Injuis said:


> Yeah, I've tried different launchers as well.  The Asus rep immediately suggested an RMA process which I am hesistant to do, given my past RMA experiences with Asus.  I'm still in the belief that this is a software issue as I had zero button freezes before Nougat.  I suppose another reset is worth a try and testing without installing anything except my essentials (youtube/chrome).
> 
> I usually only see that freeze when I use youtube or browse, as that's where I press the back button the most.

Click to collapse



It really isn't that bad, my Zenpad 10 (not S, uses a lesser MediaTek CPU) bricked itself as halfway through the update to Nougat the battery ran out (i started it with 12%!) but Asus did the RMA and it was scary seeing the EMails that they send out but i have a working tablet now  they replaced the motherboard and were really rather quick doing so, around a week since the initial send off then 5 days repairing then another 4 coming back to me using DPD


----------



## shivasiddharth (Aug 16, 2017)

Michaelflat1 said:


> It really isn't that bad, my Zenpad 10 (not S, uses a lesser MediaTek CPU) bricked itself as halfway through the update to Nougat the battery ran out (i started it with 12%!) but Asus did the RMA and it was scary seeing the EMails that they send out but i have a working tablet now  they replaced the motherboard and were really rather quick doing so, around a week since the initial send off then 5 days repairing then another 4 coming back to me using DPD

Click to collapse



My device had motherboard issues right out of the box. The customer support kept giving some vague and evasive explanations and finally after 6 months, they replaced the motherboard. Reading through another motherboard issue in this thread just deters the confidence and i feel like having a ticking time bomb in my hands. It would be a real bummer if the issues prop up again just after the warranty period.


----------



## Michaelflat1 (Aug 16, 2017)

shivasiddharth said:


> My device had motherboard issues right out of the box. The customer support kept giving some vague and evasive explanations and finally after 6 months, they replaced the motherboard. Reading through another motherboard issue in this thread just deters the confidence and i feel like having a ticking time bomb in my hands. It would be a real bummer if the issues prop up again just after the warranty period.

Click to collapse



it was a different model, mine was no issue just my fault but i bricked it so they had to replace the motherboard, your's probably was bad production, i dont know if it went past QC ok (if ASUS has QC? )


----------



## shivasiddharth (Aug 16, 2017)

Michaelflat1 said:


> it was a different model, mine was no issue just my fault but i bricked it so they had to replace the motherboard, your's probably was bad production, i dont know if it went past QC ok (if ASUS has QC? )

Click to collapse



Asus's QC is a joke and their CC is much wrse. One of their CC personal was recommending fixes by googling the issue.:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Michaelflat1 (Aug 16, 2017)

shivasiddharth said:


> Asus's QC is a joke and their CC is much wrse. One of their CC personal was recommending fixes by googling the issue.:laugh::laugh:

Click to collapse



If im honest i will google search the issue before i go to customer support, QC isn't all that bad really, this is Asus not apple (£270 what can you expect) so you can't alway get a decent one, customer support has saved my ass a few times though, even out of warranty they helped me get my T100 windows 10 tablet running again (some kind of reset procedure, holding down seperate buttons, disconnecting and reconnecting keyboard dock) but now i have my own procedure (plug something in the USB port to drain the battery, when fully drained it resets itself so works again)


----------



## brenyoka (Aug 19, 2017)

I really love this tablet. Bloatware is much less and more manageable than my wife's Zenpad S 8.0 Z580CA. You can disable many useless apps and even uninstall a few. Obviously root would be great, but even without it it is still a nice deal for a great hardware ($269 on Amazon).
Is there a way to unlock the bootloader by requesting it from Asus, like Xiaomi does? Or any other way? How about root? The Z580CA was rootable on Lollipop, but with the MM update it was no longer.
Bit strange that Asus seems to "support" some sort of user development of this model by releasing kernel source for it, yet there seems to be no support to unlock the bootloader and root as far as I know.


----------



## Ovy13 (Aug 24, 2017)

I'm a prospective buyer and have a question about the speakers. I'm coming from the Nexus 7 2013, which had speakers on both the top and bottom so that when you were watching a film in landscape mode, you'd have proper stereo sound. It seems like the ZenPad 3S 10 only has two speakers at the bottom. So when you're watching a movie in landscape, how annoying is it to only have sound on the right? Is it distracting? When one of my Nexus 7 speakers started to die, it stood out to me...


----------



## sapint007 (Aug 24, 2017)

*Android 7.0 Update*

Hi,

Just bought this device, and i like it a lot.

But i'm having issues with asus apps updates.

Like the zenui launcher, when i try to update it, it says 'This device is not compatible with this app', this also happened with Asus Weather.

Anything on this?


----------



## shivasiddharth (Aug 24, 2017)

dragona said:


> This one      https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01COOQIKU/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Click to collapse



I just got that cable..  OTG indeed works.. Thanks.. Lol, that CC guy who said that it does not have OTG..


----------



## Injuis (Aug 24, 2017)

Ovy13 said:


> I'm a prospective buyer and have a question about the speakers. I'm coming from the Nexus 7 2013, which had speakers on both the top and bottom so that when you were watching a film in landscape mode, you'd have proper stereo sound. It seems like the ZenPad 3S 10 only has two speakers at the bottom. So when you're watching a movie in landscape, how annoying is it to only have sound on the right? Is it distracting? When one of my Nexus 7 speakers started to die, it stood out to me...

Click to collapse



Honestly, it kind of sucks.  I was using a HP touchpad before, which had L/R speaker setup.  That was much better to me.


----------



## amartolos (Aug 26, 2017)

shivasiddharth said:


> I just got that cable..  OTG indeed works.. Thanks.. Lol, that CC guy who said that it does not have OTG..

Click to collapse



This is good to know. I've ordered a similar cable from Ebay, just waiting for it to arrive. Hope that works too. Personally I want to connect my mechanical keyboard to the tablet just for the lulz :silly:

As for the whole OTG or nah... I have read on the webz that technically USB-C does not use the same OTG pin (or whatever physical thing) as the old micro-USB devices did. So technically there is no "OTG" for any USB-C device. Some devices might support or not support legacy USB-A connections depending on whether the kernel supports it, so I'm happy that you say our kernel does!


----------



## Bulldogwings (Aug 30, 2017)

mstras said:


> Can you confirm this hit for the Z500M or ASUS 3S 10? OIR did your update come for a different model?

Click to collapse



I just got a Z500M a few days ago and updated it to 7.0


----------



## jubpi12 (Sep 1, 2017)

HI  all,

I have a TAB S 10.5 from 2014 and I'm thinking about moving to this one. 
Do you think is a good change ? ( I know S3 should be better but a lot more expensive too)
What about the experience with video apps as youtube , kodi or Netflix??

KR,


----------



## thajo310 (Sep 3, 2017)

Those apps work great for me, imo it's one of the best Android tablets out, I chose this over the tab s3 because it's cheaper and has 64gb of storage, best Android tablet I've ever owned.

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## miggio (Sep 3, 2017)

jubpi12 said:


> HI  all,
> 
> I have a TAB S 10.5 from 2014 and I'm thinking about moving to this one.
> Do you think is a good change ? ( I know S3 should be better but a lot more expensive too)
> ...

Click to collapse



love this tablet!!

Sent from my P027 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## senwebtek (Sep 6, 2017)

sapint007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just bought this device, and i like it a lot.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mine does the same thing

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## jubpi12 (Sep 8, 2017)

Does anyone could confirm if MicroSD  could be formated as internal storage? And whats last android version(stock rom) available?
Thanks in advance

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A3003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## dfunked (Sep 9, 2017)

jubpi12 said:


> Does anyone could confirm if MicroSD  could be formated as internal storage? And whats last android version(stock rom) available?
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A3003 mediante Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nope, it can only be formatted as external storage. 
7.0 with June security update


----------



## bsoplinger (Sep 13, 2017)

Injuis said:


> Yeah, I've tried different launchers as well.  The Asus rep immediately suggested an RMA process which I am hesistant to do, given my past RMA experiences with Asus.  I'm still in the belief that this is a software issue as I had zero button freezes before Nougat.  I suppose another reset is worth a try and testing without installing anything except my essentials (youtube/chrome).
> 
> I usually only see that freeze when I use youtube or browse, as that's where I press the back button the most.

Click to collapse



I'd guess that its a software issue also. Same experience. Soft buttons die, nothing brings them back and have to reboot to get everything working properly. At least it doesn't require a reset or anything crazy, just a push of the power button and restart tablet and I'm back in business. I only get the problem maybe as frequently as once a week so it isn't too big an issue for me.


----------



## yngwieromeo (Sep 17, 2017)

I am an American expat living in China, so I got the Chinese version of this tablet.  Unfortunately, the Chinese version version is stuck with Android 6.0, and you cannot install Google Play.  It's a nice tablet, but I recommend getting the WW version and avoiding the Chinese version at all costs.


----------



## Punkrulz24 (Sep 18, 2017)

Hey all,

Hoping someone can help me. I've gotten the 3s 10, and it appears that after a little while the tablet loves to crash while sleeping. I've been trying to find resources to try and troubleshoot... But have had no luck. Has anyone seen this issue? It seems that if it has been sleeping for awhile, when I go to wake it up it won't do so. I have to hold the power button. Once or twice the lock screen did appear but would not respond. Any ideas?


----------



## KJKingJ (Sep 18, 2017)

Punkrulz24 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Hoping someone can help me. I've gotten the 3s 10, and it appears that after a little while the tablet loves to crash while sleeping. I've been trying to find resources to try and troubleshoot... But have had no luck. Has anyone seen this issue? It seems that if it has been sleeping for awhile, when I go to wake it up it won't do so. I have to hold the power button. Once or twice the lock screen did appear but would not respond. Any ideas?

Click to collapse



I had this with one that I bought shortly after launch - no combination of wiping/reflashing/firmware updates etc would appear to solve it. Asus Support said it was faulty and so I took it back to the shop to get it replaced. the replacement, which is probably about 10/11 months old now remains pretty solid. I occasionally run in to the same issue, but certainly no more than one per month.


----------



## Punkrulz24 (Sep 18, 2017)

KJKingJ said:


> I had this with one that I bought shortly after launch - no combination of wiping/reflashing/firmware updates etc would appear to solve it. Asus Support said it was faulty and so I took it back to the shop to get it replaced. the replacement, which is probably about 10/11 months old now remains pretty solid. I occasionally run in to the same issue, but certainly no more than one per month.

Click to collapse



That's definitely what I did not want to hear.  I had purchased this from Amazon so that I can use it on the flight for my trip to watch movies on. Fortunately this isn't that huge of an issue, just a general annoyance. Thinking about it, I'm not sure if this still would've steered me to another product or not when I was deciding.

Thanks for your response!


----------



## KJKingJ (Sep 21, 2017)

I've just received an OTA update, dated the 6th of September. No mention of it on Asus's download site, but it has bumped the Security Patch Level to the 1st of September 2017.


----------



## rts-kuruption (Sep 24, 2017)

Does anyone have OTG -and- charging working on this device at the same time?  I'm trying to get an external DAC to work... if I plug in the OTG hub and DAC,it picks up fine... but when I plug in the power (to the hub), I don't get any charging.  If I plug in the tablet last, I get charging but no OTG.

If it's working for you, what DAC and OTG hub/cable are you using?


----------



## Injuis (Sep 30, 2017)

bsoplinger said:


> I'd guess that its a software issue also. Same experience. Soft buttons die, nothing brings them back and have to reboot to get everything working properly. At least it doesn't require a reset or anything crazy, just a push of the power button and restart tablet and I'm back in business. I only get the problem maybe as frequently as once a week so it isn't too big an issue for me.

Click to collapse



Once a week?  I'm starting to think it actually might be hardware as I get it multiple times daily.  

I got an update today dated 9/27.  I'm really hoping this fixes something with these stuck buttons.


----------



## overkillZ (Sep 30, 2017)

Root is working  link to the thread: https://forum.xda-developers.com/general/general/root-asus-zenpad-10-3s-t3681783


----------



## louvass (Oct 2, 2017)

*Asus Quick charger*

I received the Asus Quick charger today from Amazon. It actually came with a rubber tipped stylus also which I didn't order, so that was nice. Charged my pad about 30% in about 30 min. I'm gonna drain it down to 0 then charge it up.  Also on a different note...anyone notice how WiFi is constantly blinking even when sitting idle ?


----------



## rts-kuruption (Oct 2, 2017)

Has anyone else experienced lag / skipping when using PlayTo to other devices?  I've tested with both my TV and a Chromecast audio; get skipping every 1-2 minutes.


----------



## Galanti (Oct 2, 2017)

Here's a weird one...since the Nougat update my volume seems to be significantly reduced. When I bought it, I was pretty surprised by the sound, but now I struggle to hear when the volume is maxed out.


----------



## Germano.Mosconi (Oct 4, 2017)

louvass said:


> I received the Asus Quick charger today from Amazon.

Click to collapse



Do you mind sharing the Amazon link? Thanks!


----------



## louvass (Oct 4, 2017)

Here's the description...XDA  won't let me post the link...

Offical OEM ASUS 18W "Fast" Wall/Travel Charger with TYPE - C USB For ZenFone 3/LG G5/G6/Galaxy S8/S8+/Moto Z


----------



## m12xyz (Oct 5, 2017)

Punkrulz24 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Hoping someone can help me. I've gotten the 3s 10, and it appears that after a little while the tablet loves to crash while sleeping. I've been trying to find resources to try and troubleshoot... But have had no luck. Has anyone seen this issue? It seems that if it has been sleeping for awhile, when I go to wake it up it won't do so. I have to hold the power button. Once or twice the lock screen did appear but would not respond. Any ideas?

Click to collapse



Hi,

I had a similar issue with my new 3s 10. It is an issue with some of the pre-installed apps. I suspect it is the mobile manager which tries to close some apps that are running and hence crashes the tablet.
I disabled the mobile manager  and also following apps and have not had a single crash for the past 6 months.

*Apps that I disabled
*
Mobile Manager
Messenger
Music
Do It Later
Photo Collage
Quick Memo
Weather
Zen Circle
Zen FAQ

cheers


----------



## pgarza (Oct 20, 2017)

What is the preferred method of root for this tablet?


----------



## Sturmie (Oct 23, 2017)

I just got mine the other day and it seems like some apps (WatchESPN and occasionally DirecTV Sunday Ticket) don't want to stream clearly, but others (Big 10 Go and FoxSports Go) seem fine.  It's almost like the app is not detecting a stable WiFi signal, but the strength is almost at full bars and I'm sitting 15 feet from the router in many cases.


----------



## hullcody (Oct 27, 2017)

*Idle Battery Drain Issue*

Has anyone noticed that the new update that with the new build that was pushed out (NRD90M.WW_ZenPad-14.0210.1709.27-20170906) that there is a significant amount of idle battery drain? Before the update, not sure what the build would have been, but before the one that I've mentioned above, the idle battery drain was minimal. Not the same with the new build. Is anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## drusso66 (Nov 4, 2017)

pgarza said:


> What is the preferred method of root for this tablet?

Click to collapse



I have just ordered a Zenpd s3 10 here in the U.K. , but I have been reading up on root access , but am a little disappointed as it looks like root access is not possible, is this true?


----------



## dfunked (Nov 5, 2017)

hullcody said:


> Has anyone noticed that the new update that with the new build that was pushed out (NRD90M.WW_ZenPad-14.0210.1709.27-20170906) that there is a significant amount of idle battery drain? Before the update, not sure what the build would have been, but before the one that I've mentioned above, the idle battery drain was minimal. Not the same with the new build. Is anyone else experiencing this?

Click to collapse



Seems fine on mine... 1% usage in the 19 hours since a full charge yesterday. I'd say do a factory reset and disable as much Asus bloat as possible afterwards.


----------



## Strik9ine (Nov 14, 2017)

I'm finding a 4-7 second delay when I use the home/middle button. Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## senwebtek (Nov 14, 2017)

andrewilley said:


> Has anyone seen an issue where the screen thinks it is being tapped repeatedly when nothing is near the screen? Seems to be lower-right corner if I enable the debugging screen-tap display tool.
> 
> Andre

Click to collapse



I noticed that when the screen got warm like in direct sunlight and Screen started going crazy like I was tapping everywhere I don't know if it's a heat-related problem or not

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## JackOfOwls (Nov 17, 2017)

louvass said:


> I received the Asus Quick charger today from Amazon. It actually came with a rubber tipped stylus also which I didn't order, so that was nice. Charged my pad about 30% in about 30 min. I'm gonna drain it down to 0 then charge it up.  Also on a different note...anyone notice how WiFi is constantly blinking even when sitting idle ?

Click to collapse



Were you able to confirm that this particular charger does, in fact, quick charge the Z500M?  I also bought a quick charger (not the same as yours though) and couldn't get my ZenPad to quick charge.  Then I read on the Official Asus ZenPad forum from posters that the device is not capable of quick charging and that Asus was misleading in listing among its features that it can quick charge when it actually can't.  If this charger from amazon you mention actually does quick charge, I'll definitely buy it, but i just don't know what to believe anymore.


----------



## JackOfOwls (Nov 17, 2017)

overkillZ said:


> Root is working  link to the thread: https://forum.xda-developers.com/general/general/root-asus-zenpad-10-3s-t3681783

Click to collapse



Yaaaay for Root!  Been waiting a long time for this


----------



## dfunked (Nov 18, 2017)

JackOfOwls said:


> Were you able to confirm that this particular charger does, in fact, quick charge the Z500M?  I also bought a quick charger (not the same as yours though) and couldn't get my ZenPad to quick charge.  Then I read on the Official Asus ZenPad forum from posters that the device is not capable of quick charging and that Asus was misleading in listing among its features that it can quick charge when it actually can't.  If this charger from amazon you mention actually does quick charge, I'll definitely buy it, but i just don't know what to believe anymore.

Click to collapse



I got an Aukey 19.5w quick charge 3.0 charger, but that didn't work for me... I've heard that it will work with certain 18w models, but haven't had any luck tracking down one that definitely works in the UK. If anybody knows of a UK charger that definitely works I'd love to hear...

It's annoying, as I had a Z500KL for a few days before I got the Z500M and the quick charge functionality was fantastic.


----------



## JackOfOwls (Nov 18, 2017)

dfunked said:


> I got an Aukey 19.5w quick charge 3.0 charger, but that didn't work for me... I've heard that it will work with certain 18w models, but haven't had any luck tracking down one that definitely works in the UK. If anybody knows of a UK charger that definitely works I'd love to hear...
> 
> It's annoying, as I had a Z500KL for a few days before I got the Z500M and the quick charge functionality was fantastic.

Click to collapse



Yeah, mine was an Aukey too and no joy.  My Z500M wouldn't Quick Charge with it.  I'd love to hear more from other ZenPad 3S 10 owners that have had success in this area.  Sick of buying & trying Quick Chargers that don't quick charge my Zenpad.


----------



## mudlark (Nov 18, 2017)

We just got a z500M as well as a z stylus and are running into frequent ANR problems. When we use Word or PDF&Pen or Squid or Xodo or other editing applications with the z stylus, the application will inevitably stop responding. I grabbed some logs but all they say is what you'd expect:

11-17 20:27:49.146   765   778 E ActivityManager: ANR in com.steadfastinnovation.android.projectpapyrus (com.steadfastinnovation.android.projectpapyrus/.ui.NoteEditorActivity)
11-17 20:27:49.146   765   778 E ActivityManager: PID: 7367
11-17 20:27:49.146   765   778 E ActivityManager: Reason: Input dispatching timed out (Waiting to send non-key event because the touched window has not finished processing certain input events that were delivered to it over 500.0ms ago.  Wait queue length: 66.  Wait queue head age: 6025.3ms.)
etc..
It only happens when using the z stylus in a document viewer application, although it could happen elsewhere for all we know. Any settings or app-disabling that might improve matters? We've looked through the standard z stylus options and I've messed around with some of the developer settings but nothing seems to have an impact. We updated it to the latest firmware when we got it and are curious if there's a way to downgrade to some of the previous releases available from asus' website, just to see if they perform better.  I was looking through the rooting thread that's  been mentioned a few times but I'm not sure if I can leverage anything in there to flash the previous versions. Any advice would be appreciated.

Update: after several days something has clicked into place and no more issues have been seen. Not sure if there were some bad cached values from the previous os version or what exactly changed, but it has been working consistently with no obvious intervention on our part. Frustrating not to know what the fix was but good news nonetheless.


----------



## AlienAbducted2x (Dec 8, 2017)

*Fast Charger / Turbo Charger*

I've seen a lot of people looking for a quick charger for this tablet and I happen to have one that works like a charm that my friend gave me when his phone broke. since he didn't have any other devices that needed a USB-C charger. It went to his Motorola phone. Here's what it says on the back of the block. Just a heads up, this thing is a total beast.   

TURBO POWER 30
TURBO OUTPUT ONLY SUPPLIED TO TURBO ENABLED DEVICES
MODEL: SSW-2841US    SPN5912A
16348- CA - 0817337
I.T.E POWER SUPPLY
INPUT: 100-240V/ ~ 50/60Hz   0.7A
OUTPUT: 5V ~ 5.7A

MADE IN CHINA


----------



## rcatron (Dec 9, 2017)

AlienAbducted2x said:


> I've seen a lot of people looking for a quick charger for this tablet and I happen to have one that works like a charm that my friend gave me when his phone broke. since he didn't have any other devices that needed a USB-C charger. It went to his Motorola phone. Here's what it says on the back of the block. Just a heads up, this thing is a total beast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





So maybe this - 

https://www.amazon.com/Motorola-TurboPower-USB-C-Type-Charger/dp/B01L1HK4NI


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlienAbducted2x (Dec 9, 2017)

That would be the one ?

---------- Post added at 09:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:40 AM ----------

Anyone else have their z500m rooted but have issues with it always restarting? So frustrating always having to fastboot to get root back. I've tried using my Samsung Note 4 connected to it to run fastboot but it won't recognize the z500m being connected to it. When in ADB, the Note sees the z500m but says it's offline. Hoping someone has a fix for this so I don't have to lug around my laptop all the time and just use my cell phone in it's place.


----------



## Msrag (Dec 12, 2017)

Got a new Z500M
just upgraded to nougat and installed my google account ,no additional apps yet !

Guys I have some serious slow problem with ;

1- home button/finger print button , when open any page , any app , or setting menu and then click fingerprint button to get back to home screen it take 6 seconds to do that ! 
2-When i open the lock screen with pattern or finger print it takes 5 seconds to show me the homepage !
3-when i double tap the screen to wake it up it takes 3-4 seconds to wakE UP .

Any help ?

---------- Post added at 04:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:37 PM ----------

Also finger print doesn`t unlock the screen when it is off ! i have to wake up the screen first then unlock it with fingerprint or with pattern , any ideas !


----------



## Msrag (Dec 13, 2017)

Double tap to wake up taking too long to wake up the screen any ideas !


----------



## JackOfOwls (Dec 28, 2017)

AlienAbducted2x said:


> I've seen a lot of people looking for a quick charger for this tablet and I happen to have one that works like a charm that my friend gave me when his phone broke. since he didn't have any other devices that needed a USB-C charger. It went to his Motorola phone. Here's what it says on the back of the block. Just a heads up, this thing is a total beast.
> 
> TURBO POWER 30
> TURBO OUTPUT ONLY SUPPLIED TO TURBO ENABLED DEVICES
> ...

Click to collapse



So you're using this Quick Charger specifically for the Asus ZenPad 3S 10 (Z500M)?  Exactly (or near exactly ) how long does it take to charge the Asus ZenPad 3S 10 from a nearly drained battery to a full charge?  Thanks.


----------



## AlienAbducted2x (Dec 28, 2017)

*Charging Time = Barry Allen & Quicksilver's Secret Freakish Lovechild*

Well, it depends on if I'm doing anything on the tablet or not. If I am streaming movies or music I can have all the settings, like sound and brightness turned up while streaming and usually charge within 1 to 2 hours from a dead battery. If it was completely dead and Screen turned off without using it and charging, it would be under an hour easily.


----------



## JackOfOwls (Dec 28, 2017)

AlienAbducted2x said:


> Well, it depends on if I'm doing anything on the tablet or not. If I am streaming movies or music I can have all the settings, like sound and brightness turned up while streaming and usually charge within 1 to 2 hours from a dead battery. If it was completely dead and Screen turned off without using it and charging, it would be under an hour easily.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply.  I noticed from the specs that it is indeed a true beast of a charger at 5.7A (!).  All my chargers are 2.0A or less.  The only question that remains is: does this shorten the total battery lifetime or hurt the ZenPad in any way?  Can any experts weigh in on this?  Otherwise, I'm leaning towards pulling the trigger on this.


----------



## MarkoStojanovic (Dec 29, 2017)

Great phone.


----------



## dfunked (Dec 29, 2017)

JackOfOwls said:


> Thanks for the reply.  I noticed from the specs that it is indeed a true beast of a charger at 5.7A (!).  All my chargers are 2.0A or less.  The only question that remains is: does this shorten the total battery lifetime or hurt the ZenPad in any way?  Can any experts weigh in on this?  Otherwise, I'm leaning towards pulling the trigger on this.

Click to collapse



A phone/tablet will only pull whatever amperage it's capable of, so even if you've got a 5.7A charger the device will still only pull whatever is needed (I'm guessing 3.6A for this, seeing as the official quick charger is 18W)
Quick charging reduces the lifespan of the battery, but I wouldn't worry about it too much if you only charge it every few days.

Has anybody had issues with the battery sticking at certain levels... As in when it gets down to say 25% left, it'll stay there for ages, then suddenly start counting down to 0 in less than a minute. Factory reset since it started happening but the same thing always seems to happen if I let the battery get low.


----------



## rcatron (Jan 4, 2018)

So downloading a 291MB update file.  1/3/2018.  The first since November.

Anyone know what it is yet? 

Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joh14vers6 (Jan 4, 2018)

https://www.asus.com/zentalk/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=191649&extra=page=1&mobile=2

According to this a Google security patch.


----------



## radon222 (Jan 4, 2018)

Yep. Looks like it was just the November security patch.  No surprise Oreo drop this time. [emoji6]

Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## rcatron (Jan 4, 2018)

radon222 said:


> Yep. Looks like it was just the November security patch.  No surprise Oreo drop this time. [emoji6]
> 
> Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





You are correct.  I was hoping for a little 8.0 Xmas late Xmas gift 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jubpi12 (Jan 4, 2018)

Anywhere to download it manually?? I never have otas....

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A3003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## robboski (Jan 12, 2018)

Got this just before Xmas. Updated to 7.0 as soon as I booted it up. Just had the November Security Patch update this morning. I love the tablet  but have noticed one flaw the mic doesn't work. Anyone else got this? I never use it and do t know if it's a fault from day one or this update.?


----------



## davidtm0 (Jan 12, 2018)

robboski said:


> Got this just before Xmas. Updated to 7.0 as soon as I booted it up. Just had the November Security Patch update this morning. I love the tablet  but have noticed one flaw the mic doesn't work. Anyone else got this? I never use it and do t know if it's a fault from day one or this update.?

Click to collapse



I haven't noticed the mic problem, but my fingerprint sensor doesn't work, which is reportedly related to 7.0. Works fine to set up fingerprint, but nothing else . . .

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## robboski (Jan 13, 2018)

Hmmm. Fingerprint fine on mine. Battery seems to drain a bit quicker after latest security patch. I'll have a look and disable some apps.


----------



## dfunked (Jan 13, 2018)

Fingerprint fine on mine also. Probably worth trying a factory reset.


----------



## rcatron (Jan 14, 2018)

Has anyone had the issue I have where the volume is either basically loud or off?  

It’s a problem for me with the little one and trying not to disturb while sleeping etc. I can mute if course.

Basically there is little change to volume as I reduce it until it goes off. I normally leave just a hair above being off (slide graphic maybe 1/8" from being muted) and it is little different than if the volume was in the middle position or louder. 

Very strange. Been that way since I got it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## radon222 (Jan 14, 2018)

rcatron said:


> Has anyone had the issue I have where the volume is either basically loud or off?
> 
> It’s a problem for me with the little one and trying not to disturb while sleeping etc. I can mute if course.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Low Volume control has always been an issue with this tablet. Believe it or not it used to be a lot worse on the original Marshmallow ROMs from a year ago.

Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## cdensel (Jan 16, 2018)

Hi All,

I recently got root using the method described on the XDA topic entitled: "Unlock bootloader in ASUS ZenPad 10 3s Z500M (P027)".
Working great and I have Xposed and Gravity Box up and running.

Two things I'd love to be able to do are:

1) Enable the Navbar / Softkeys (Tried using GravityBox but the settings didn't work.)
2) Adjust Button Backlight to stay on longer.

Both these issues relate to the fact that it's IMPOSSIBLE to see the buttons when it's any way dark! 
I know there are apps such as "Simple Control" on the Play store that introduce soft-buttons. However, these hover over the screen and don't push up content like the real Android navbar does.

Any suggestions appreciated.

Thanks,
Cd


----------



## toineh (Jan 17, 2018)

cdensel said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I recently got root using the method described on the XDA topic entitled: "Unlock bootloader in ASUS ZenPad 10 3s Z500M (P027)".
> Working great and I have Xposed and Gravity Box up and running.
> ...

Click to collapse



Add the line "qemu.hw.mainkeys=1" below the existing text to /system/build.prop to enable the navigation bar. Almost every Android device supports this option. If this will not work for you can install an app from the play store to get your navbar installed. The app gives you rootless  the navbarbuttons from Samsung S8. See attached picture below. 

The link will guide you to the play store:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.vietbm.tools.s8navigation

After installing the app you should be able to use gravitybox for customizing and remapping the buttons.

The button light is possible but don't know exactly where to find the right files for it. I'll give it a shot to figure out how to solve. This missing option from Asus was there in previous firmware versions I remember.


----------



## d_fens (Jan 17, 2018)

cdensel said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I recently got root using the method described on the XDA topic entitled: "Unlock bootloader in ASUS ZenPad 10 3s Z500M (P027)".
> Working great and I have Xposed and Gravity Box up and running.
> Cd

Click to collapse



hello, can you tell me how to install xposed without twrp on this tablet? I already have root. Thanks!


----------



## toineh (Jan 17, 2018)

d_fens said:


> hello, can you tell me how to install xposed without twrp on this tablet? I already have root. Thanks!

Click to collapse




You can install Xposed installer by dvdandroid where you can set install methods in settings menu. You can find it on XDA. Search for "dvdandroid" and you directly will getting suggestions.

Make sure to set "Installation mode on Classical (write to /system directly)". 
Xposed installer needs "storage" permission enabled in app info. It will also ask for "superuser" access. 

Perform all asked actions and finally it needs a reboot. After reboot Xposed is installed and works very well. 

Success


----------



## cdensel (Jan 18, 2018)

toineh said:


> Add the line "qemu.hw.mainkeys=1" below the existing text to /system/build.prop to enable the navigation bar. Almost every Android device supports this option. If this will not work for you can install an app from the play store to get your navbar installed. The app gives you rootless  the navbarbuttons from Samsung S8. See attached picture below.
> 
> The button light is possible but don't know exactly where to find the right files for it. I'll give it a shot to figure out how to solve. This missing option from Asus was there in previous firmware versions I remember.

Click to collapse



Hi,

Thanks for your reply. Unfortunately modifying the build.prop file with the "qemu.hw.mainkey" entry has no effect on this device.
There are play store apps, but they do not behave in the same way as a native navbar, so if anyone knows a way to enable the native navbar, please let me know.

Thanks,
Cd

---------- Post added at 11:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:47 AM ----------




d_fens said:


> hello, can you tell me how to install xposed without twrp on this tablet? I already have root. Thanks!

Click to collapse



Hi,

To install Xposed, I downloaded the "XposedInstaller.apk" from this XDA thread: "Xposed for Lollipop, Marshmallow, Nougat and Oreo"
That installed for me without any issues once I granted it Superuser.

Good Luck!
Cd


----------



## Jgobeil (Feb 25, 2018)

andrewilley said:


> Has anyone seen an issue where the screen thinks it is being tapped repeatedly when nothing is near the screen? Seems to be lower-right corner if I enable the debugging screen-tap display tool.
> 
> Andre

Click to collapse



Mine does that.  After using it for a while (1 hr +), the screen becomes unstable. Overlays and new pages appear and disappear very quickly, all this without user intervention. While doing this, the screen is unresponsive and it is impossible to stop it.

I have had it for only 2 weeks so I think I will return it.  Did you find a solution ?


----------



## toineh (Feb 25, 2018)

cdensel said:


> Two things I'd love to be able to do are:
> 
> 1) Enable the Navbar / Softkeys (Tried using GravityBox but the settings didn't work.)
> 2) Adjust Button Backlight to stay on longer.
> ...

Click to collapse



I've been trying out many different ways to get Button Backlight enabled to stay on longer. But unfortunately there seems no way to get that time scheduled option working on it.

I have only found 2 other optional settings to change the current set-up. 

- Disable button backlight,
- Always on while screen is on.
- Default.

It is possible with Gravitybox(N) under Display Tweaks. This option allows after rebooting device. 

I will look forward to get a solution for this. If you have some success with it, let me know. Thanks


----------



## andrewilley (Feb 25, 2018)

Jgobeil said:


> Mine does that.  After using it for a while (1 hr +), the screen becomes unstable. Overlays and new pages appear and disappear very quickly, all this without user intervention. While doing this, the screen is unresponsive and it is impossible to stop it.
> 
> I have had it for only 2 weeks so I think I will return it.  Did you find a solution ?

Click to collapse



It seemed to go away on its own. I logged it as a fault with Asus and said that we'd wait until it happened again and get some phone camera video of the problem actually occurring to send to them (as it was a very intermittent issue) but it never happened again. I assume that if it does reoccur I can re-log the issue, but so far (touch wood) it's been fine.

Andre


----------



## Jgobeil (Feb 26, 2018)

andrewilley said:


> It seemed to go away on its own. I logged it as a fault with Asus and said that we'd wait until it happened again and get some phone camera video of the problem actually occurring to send to them (as it was a very intermittent issue) but it never happened again. I assume that if it does reoccur I can re-log the issue, but so far (touch wood) it's been fine.
> 
> Andre

Click to collapse



Thanks André.  I'm glad yours is OK now.  I won't even bother to go through the hassle of submitting the problem to ASUS.  The tablet is still brand new and was purchased from Costco.  It is going back today for a replacement.


----------



## PissedoffHuawei (Mar 3, 2018)

Will Oreo be coming to this tablet any time soon? I keep checking for updates.. but so far no Oreo update. Any announcements on this or any way to upgrade?


----------



## radon222 (Mar 3, 2018)

I won't say never, but I'd be very surprised if we get a full version update on this tablet.  Nougat was a pleasant surprise.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## xanadu1979 (Mar 4, 2018)

radon222 said:


> I won't say never, but I'd be very surprised if we get a full version update on this tablet. Nougat was a pleasant surprise.

Click to collapse



I would be absolutely shocked.


----------



## PissedoffHuawei (Mar 5, 2018)

I'm having a problem with this tablet (Z500M) and I'm wondering if anyone else is having the same.

I have several Android devices (newer smartphones), and this tablet is the only one experiencing the problem.

I did a complete factory reinstallation of Android and the problem still persists. :/

Basically, when I open the Google Play Store and I can see the updates for the apps installed. When I click to update the apps.. it doesn't instantly start updating. So if I close the tablet.. and forget about it.. usually several hours later.. the updates have installed.

I searched about "issues updating apps in Play Store" and I've tried every single piece of advice from multiple blogs and web sites.. but NOTHING seems to fix this. And because this is now a fresh install of Android.. there really shouldn't be any issues going on. Everything is updated to the latest versions.. latest versions of Play Store, and I've cleared the cache and uninstalled and reinstalled Play Store.. nothing seems to fix it.

I can't be the only person with this tablet who's having the weird delay with updating apps, am I? I have the exact same apps on my other Android devices and I'm using the same Internet connection as my other devices, so it can't be the apps nor the Internet connection that's causing this problem. hmmmm :/

It's frustrating though because often I'm on the go.. and I need to update my apps while I have a connection at home.


----------



## xanadu1979 (Mar 5, 2018)

PissedoffHuawei said:


> I'm having a problem with this tablet (Z500M) and I'm wondering if anyone else is having the same.
> 
> I have several Android devices (newer smartphones), and this tablet is the only one experiencing the problem.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Had the same problem. Go to settings, then apps, then in the three-dot menu, there's something like reset app defaults. Do that. For some reason, that fixes it.


----------



## wavelet (Mar 6, 2018)

(wow, it's over a year since I posted in the forum...)
Hi all,
Am considering getting this as a tablet for my two kids. However, I'd like them both to share it, using different apps & accounts. 
Can folks here confirm, does the Z500M support the Android multiple-users feature? I know some tablet vendors remove it, for some reason.
Also, can a user profile be restricted ?


----------



## Jgobeil (Mar 6, 2018)

wavelet said:


> (wow, it's over a year since I posted in the forum...)
> Hi all,
> Am considering getting this as a tablet for my two kids. However, I'd like them both to share it, using different apps & accounts.
> Can folks here confirm, does the Z500M support the Android multiple-users feature? I know some tablet vendors remove it, for some reason.
> Also, can a user profile be restricted ?

Click to collapse



Yes, the multiple users feature is supported but I don't know about restrictions.


----------



## Goayandi (Mar 8, 2018)

I so not personally own a Zenpad 3S 10 - but a similar device. Did anyone tested the Zenpad with Android 7 for Vulkan support?
I'm asking because there are some fragments of Vulkan drivers on most of the available mt8173/mt8176 devices. But not a single one supports vulkan.
After updating my Mi Pad 3 some weeks ago i found a new lib file called libvulkan.so and vulkan.mt8173.so ... But vulkan is still Not activated


----------



## Geegeeoh (Mar 8, 2018)

The newest test in 3DMark tells me Vulkan is not supported.


----------



## Goayandi (Mar 8, 2018)

Thanks  I hope GPD XD+ has Vulkan activated so that i can try to port it.


----------



## Wilsonb (Mar 9, 2018)

Kids dont use daddys tablet, they have their own Amazon fire.
I personally am looking for a newer firmware. The last update I HAVE and will prob be officially on Android 7.0

it does have multi user account setup options in settings and also a "Kid mode"


----------



## gluonyc (Mar 12, 2018)

Hello, I just bought one of this tablets. Since the initial configuration I was not able to set up any fingerprint. It was on Android 6. I waited for the updates. After several of thos (I'm on android 7.0 now) I still can't set up any fingerprint. It goes from 0 to 6% and stops there every time not regonizing any additional touches. I tried with several fingers and even other person fingers also... It's allways the same.. .It stops at 6%...
I thought it was na hardware fault but on the diagnostics menu it says the fingerprint is working OK
Anyone can help with a suggestion?


----------



## davidtm0 (Mar 12, 2018)

gluonyc said:


> Hello, I just bought one of this tablets. Since the initial configuration I was not able to set up any fingerprint. It was on Android 6. I waited for the updates. After several of thos (I'm on android 7.0 now) I still can't set up any fingerprint. It goes from 0 to 6% and stops there every time not regonizing any additional touches. I tried with several fingers and even other person fingers also... It's allways the same.. .It stops at 6%...
> I thought it was na hardware fault but on the diagnostics menu it says the fingerprint is working OK
> Anyone can help with a suggestion?

Click to collapse



Can't help, but have similar problem. I can set up (multiple) prints without apparent problem, then it will NEVER recognize them in regular use. Have to resort to PIN.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## mjm2705 (Mar 19, 2018)

Just bought one of these to tide me over as Samsung are now on the *7th* effort to fix a boot loop issue on my Tab S2 and I need something to take with me to the US on holiday next week.

Had a couple of early issues like clock / weather widgets not updating (I use Nova Launcher) but think I've fixed these my adding exceptions to the power management settings.,

I've had a few 'lock ups' that I've got round with various key combinations (home - power - volume up / down etc) ... does anyone have a link to a guide that outlines the various recovery key combos?

Finally, 21 pages of posts and no discussion on cases???!!!   I got a cheap Fintie leatherette case from Amazon but would be open to a more 'premium' option if one exists?


----------



## radon222 (Mar 19, 2018)

Welcome MJM2705.    I've stuck with the stock ZenUI launcher and can't help any Nova launcher peculiarities.  When I do experience lock ups,  a press and hold on the power button forces a reboot.
I've a Moko trifold case that's been on it for over a year now and other than needing to re-glue in two of case closing magnets, its held up great.

https://www.amazon.com/MoKo-ASUS-Ze...-3&keywords=moko+asus+zenpad+3s+10+z500m+case


----------



## qeipl (Mar 27, 2018)

*Paypal Here app*

I like the look of the Z500M but need to know if it will work with the Paypal Here cardreader app.
Neither Asus or Paypal will give me definite confirmation.
Is anyone using this app with this tablet?
Or could someone with a Z500M take 5 minutes to download it and make sure that it opens OK?


----------



## dfunked (Mar 28, 2018)

qeipl said:


> I like the look of the Z500M but need to know if it will work with the Paypal Here cardreader app.
> Neither Asus or Paypal will give me definite confirmation.
> Is anyone using this app with this tablet?
> Or could someone with a Z500M take 5 minutes to download it and make sure that it opens OK?

Click to collapse



Opens fine for me... Signed in and it prompted me to select my business type etc.


----------



## qeipl (Mar 28, 2018)

dfunked said:


> Opens fine for me... Signed in and it prompted me to select my business type etc.

Click to collapse



That's excellent news. Many thanks for taking the time to try it out.


----------



## Wel22 (Apr 6, 2018)

Hi

any solution to fast battery drain in idel mode ? I upgraded to Android 7


----------



## eggshaped (Apr 7, 2018)

*Wifi Cutting Out*

Hi,

I bought one of these 2nd hand a few days ago and everything seems to work well apart from the wifi.  After switching the tablet on it connects to my network and works perfectly until the tablet is left unused and goes to sleep.  When I wake the tablet wifi is switched off, it connects to my router again but will not connect to the internet.  So it's connecting by wifi to the router but not getting internet access.  The only way I've found to remedy this is to reboot the tablet.  Then it works fine until it goes to sleep and it starts all over again.

In wifi settings I have 'always on' selected during sleep.
It has the latest Android 7 update
It's not in 'Power Saving' mode.  Tried various other modes, none make any difference.
I have the Z500M model

I don't know what else to try.  This is driving me mad.  If anyone else has this problem or a solution, or even just a workaround, any help would be greatly appreciated  

Thanks.


----------



## xanadu1979 (Apr 7, 2018)

eggshaped said:


> Hi,
> 
> I bought one of these 2nd hand a few days ago and everything seems to work well apart from the wifi. After switching the tablet on it connects to my network and works perfectly until the tablet is left unused and goes to sleep. When I wake the tablet wifi is switched off, it connects to my router again but will not connect to the internet. So it's connecting by wifi to the router but not getting internet access. The only way I've found to remedy this is to reboot the tablet. Then it works fine until it goes to sleep and it starts all over again.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is your network a 5g network? If so, that's your problem. Mediatek chips, in my experience, don't play well with 5g wifi. Connect to a 2.4ghz network instead.


----------



## eggshaped (Apr 7, 2018)

Thank you so much!! This seems to have done the trick.  I left the tablet for a good 20 mins whilst I cleared away the dishes.  When I returned & woke it up it was still connected and working perfectly    Fingers crossed this seems to have solved it.  I can't thank you enough.


----------



## Geegeeoh (Apr 7, 2018)

Mine has no problems with 5GHz WiFi...


----------



## eggshaped (Apr 8, 2018)

eggshaped said:


> Thank you so much!! This seems to have done the trick.  I left the tablet for a good 20 mins whilst I cleared away the dishes.  When I returned & woke it up it was still connected and working perfectly    Fingers crossed this seems to have solved it.  I can't thank you enough.

Click to collapse




I spoke too soon.  It's still not re-connecting after going into a deep sleep.  The only way I am able to get connected again is to reboot. 

I've tried on different networks, same problem.  I've also just been trying different security settings on the router - WPA, WPA2 and even turned off security altogether but still the same problem.

Any further help would be much appreciated, if not I'm going to try to get my money back next week.  Shame because it's a really nice tablet


----------



## Wel22 (Apr 8, 2018)

eggshaped said:


> I spoke too soon.  It's still not re-connecting after going into a deep sleep.  The only way I am able to get connected again is to reboot.
> 
> I've tried on different networks, same problem.  I've also just been trying different security settings on the router - WPA, WPA2 and even turned off security altogether but still the same problem.
> 
> Any further help would be much appreciated, if not I'm going to try to get my money back next week.  Shame because it's a really nice tablet

Click to collapse



I dont have this problem so you need to get a replacement


----------



## Saint Croix (May 26, 2018)

*128GB hacked*



JackOfOwls said:


> Problem: I just inserted the SanDisk Ultra 128GB MicroSD card into my Zenpad 3S 10 and though the card is recognized and I'm able to format it as external storage, I'm not getting the option to format it as adoptable storage.  What could be the issue?  Is this something that one of the Asus bloatware apps is causing?  The Android version is 6.0 so I know it's adoptable storage capable.

Click to collapse



I have one broken, and about to replace it, the broken one has 4GB mem, the replacement is 2GB, trying to find someone who knows or may have been able to upgrade memory.  just asking
Feature 128GB hacked
 note here there is a large scam going on with 128GB sticks, and memory micro sd, 
 some evil offshore companies have hacked a 4GB to look like a 128. it will light up and say it is 128, however, as you start storing items and stop, then go look later a lot of items are missing, then the memory starts to have format problems., especially if you switch from the tablet ( android) to your laptop. soon it will become unusable. ( Amazon knows about this and has been throwing out those sellers). You have been warned. I think you can search this online.


----------



## louvass (Jul 3, 2018)

*Security update*

Today I received a security update to June. After the update I now get FOTA errors Everytime I try to check for system updates.  I did a factory reset and same thing.


----------



## beachfl (Jul 4, 2018)

louvass said:


> Today I received a security update to June. After the update I now get FOTA errors Everytime I try to check for system updates. I did a factory reset and same thing.

Click to collapse



I hope you get it sorted.
I see that the newer firmware (3 July) for the WW version is available on Asus UK site, but it's not on the US site yet.  Anyone else gonna go for it? 

Sent from my Asus P027 using XDA Labs


----------



## louvass (Jul 4, 2018)

Is it Oreo ? my tablet seems faster different version of file manager but still says Android 7 waiting to hear back from Asus


----------



## beachfl (Jul 4, 2018)

louvass said:


> Is it Oreo ? my tablet seems faster different version of file manager but still says Android 7 waiting to hear back from Asus

Click to collapse



Nope. Looks like a very minor security update for Nougat. 

Sent from my Asus P027 using XDA Labs


----------



## hkjxda (Jul 4, 2018)

How do we apply OTA updates if we're rooted and have twrp recovery installed?


----------



## beachfl (Jul 4, 2018)

hkjxda said:


> How do we apply OTA updates if we're rooted and have twrp recovery installed?

Click to collapse



In general, you don't, and even if you can find just the OTA files, it's recommended you don't even try. You install the whole firmware package over the old.

You will lose your data tho*, and this will put your recovery back to stock and unroot you, unfortunately. So you'll have to reinstall TWRP and re-root if you do this. I'm not sure it's worth it for such a minor update, but it's up to you. I might go for it.

*I think you can preserve your data if you flash the firmware using SP Flash Tool... not positive...


----------



## louvass (Jul 4, 2018)

beachfl said:


> In general, you don't, and even if you can find just the OTA files, it's recommended you don't even try. You install the whole firmware package over the old.
> 
> You will lose your data tho*, and this will put your recovery back to stock and unroot you, unfortunately. So you'll have to reinstall TWRP and re-root if you do this. I'm not sure it's worth it for such a minor update, but it's up to you. I might go for it.
> 
> *I think you can preserve your data if you flash the firmware using SP Flash Tool... not positive...

Click to collapse



I D/L the firmware can you tell me how to flash it, I did the plug into the PC copied it to the root of the internal drive then unplugged and it didnt prompt me to install it. I'm lost at this point. Not sure how to get it flashed ..thanks

---------- Post added at 12:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:08 AM ----------




beachfl said:


> Nope. Looks like a very minor security update for Nougat.
> 
> Sent from my Asus P027 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



I D/L the firmware can you tell me how to flash it, I did the plug into the PC copied it to the root of the internal drive then unplugged and it didnt prompt me to install it. I'm lost at this point. Not sure how to get it flashed ..thanks


----------



## beachfl (Jul 4, 2018)

louvass said:


> I D/L the firmware can you tell me how to flash it, I did the plug into the PC copied it to the root of the internal drive then unplugged and it didnt prompt me to install it...  ...I D/L the firmware can you tell me how to flash it, I did the plug into the PC copied it to the root of the internal drive then unplugged and it didnt prompt me to install it. I'm lost at this point. Not sure how to get it flashed ..thanks

Click to collapse



You should be able to install it from TWRP's 'Install' function, just like flashing a custom ROM. 
You are backed up, of course..... Nandroid, etc...


----------



## louvass (Jul 4, 2018)

beachfl said:


> You should be able to install it from TWRP's 'Install' function, just like flashing a custom ROM.
> You are backed up, of course..... Nandroid, etc...

Click to collapse



I am not rooted, I got the update ota and it screwed up my FOTA after it was done. Now the Fota keeps stopping. I looked at sp flash and cant figure out the scatter file stuff. I tried transferring the firmware to the internal drive... its supposed to prompt you to install it when you unplug from the PC but it doesn't prompt me tro install so I am stuck 
thanks


----------



## beachfl (Jul 4, 2018)

louvass said:


> I am not rooted, I got the update ota and it screwed up my FOTA after it was done. Now the Fota keeps stopping. I looked at sp flash and cant figure out the scatter file stuff. I tried transferring the firmware to the internal drive... its supposed to prompt you to install it when you unplug from the PC but it doesn't prompt me tro install so I am stuck
> thanks

Click to collapse



Sorry, I misread.  So the update looked like it completed normally (you say 'after it was done')? Now it keeps trying to update again but failing? 
Try.... now that the complete firmware is on your tablet, try disabling your wifi, reboot, and run system update again.
Other than that, I dont know.  

(I had the same trouble with SP Flash tool and this firmware ... kept saying Error 4817, Invalid Scatter File, and the fix that's supposed to work, didn't for me)


----------



## louvass (Jul 4, 2018)

beachfl said:


> Sorry, I misread.  So the update looked like it completed normally (you say 'after it was done')? Now it keeps trying to update again but failing?
> Try.... now that the complete firmware is on your tablet, try disabling your wifi, reboot, and run system update again.
> Other than that, I dont know.
> 
> (I had the same trouble with SP Flash tool and this firmware ... kept saying Error 4817, Invalid Scatter File, and the fix that's supposed to work, didn't for me)

Click to collapse



Thanks I appreciate your help...

---------- Post added at 07:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:17 AM ----------




beachfl said:


> Sorry, I misread.  So the update looked like it completed normally (you say 'after it was done')? Now it keeps trying to update again but failing?
> Try.... now that the complete firmware is on your tablet, try disabling your wifi, reboot, and run system update again.
> Other than that, I dont know.
> 
> (I had the same trouble with SP Flash tool and this firmware ... kept saying Error 4817, Invalid Scatter File, and the fix that's supposed to work, didn't for me)

Click to collapse



So I guess that did something now it's checking for update and not failing on the FOTA error after stopping wifi and rebooting. Then is started to fail again ;(  I'll play with it thanks again


----------



## DrTeeth (Jul 5, 2018)

Of course, since the OTA security update (only) a day or so ago and realising that we are in the 2nd half of 2018; Asus saying we would get Oreo in the 1st half, means that it is very unlikely we will get Oreo for this tablet. If LineageOS can support all the models it does with weekly releases, Asus is just treating its customers with destain by its poor release/upgrade record. I used to buy Asus without thinking, but they are now on my "do not touch with a barge pole" list.
Cheers
DrT


----------



## beachfl (Jul 5, 2018)

I've just now installed the latest firmware (5 June security level, released 3 July) and it went fine. 

Sent from my Asus P027 using XDA Labs


----------



## hevi99 (Jul 9, 2018)

I updated the firmware a few days ago and now its acting weird. With it plugged in and the battey symbol showing charging my battery just keeps draining.

---------- Post added at 10:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 PM ----------

Is it possible to downgrade firmware?


----------



## beachfl (Jul 10, 2018)

hevi99 said:


> I updated the firmware a few days ago and now its acting weird. With it plugged in and the battey symbol showing charging my battery just keeps draining. Is it possible to downgrade firmware?

Click to collapse



It seems pretty unlikely such a minor update would do that, tho it does seem like there are some kernel changes. Before trying to downgrade (which is never recommended), I would try installing the new firmware all over again. Make sure you clear your cache and Dalvik. Maybe a loose connection on the USB port?

Sent from my Asus P027 using XDA Labs


----------



## dontbeweakvato (Jul 10, 2018)

JackOfOwls said:


> Problem: I just inserted the SanDisk Ultra 128GB MicroSD card into my Zenpad 3S 10 and though the card is recognized and I'm able to format it as external storage, I'm not getting the option to format it as adoptable storage.  What could be the issue?  Is this something that one of the Asus bloatware apps is causing?  The android version is 6.0 so I know it's adoptable storage capable.

Click to collapse



Thought adoptable started at 7

---------- Post added at 10:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 PM ----------




hevi99 said:


> I updated the firmware a few days ago and now its acting weird. With it plugged in and the battey symbol showing charging my battery just keeps draining.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 PM ----------
> 
> Is it possible to downgrade firmware?

Click to collapse



 you need a new power charge brick and or cord emphasize the new part. oh and check the port to make sure there is nothing weird looking or dirt or crap in there


----------



## hevi99 (Jul 11, 2018)

I bought a new cord and power block today. Reinstalled the fw update and did a factory reset. Still same thinh happening. If i let the tsb alone it will charge to 100%  then if i use it while plugged in and chargimg it will drop to 65% and stay there till i shut everything down and lock the tablet.


----------



## hevi99 (Jul 12, 2018)

This is what's it's doing now on boot. 

https://youtu.be/uXoV9dzHZJ8

Can't even do another factory reset it just gets stuck in fastboot mode and I have to kick it out with xda in powershell


----------



## AxlxA (Jul 15, 2018)

After my update, the Bluetooth audio control on the speaker no longer controls the Android audio control. The volume control is no longer synced like before. Any way to get this back? I've tried unpairing and pairing again. Also tried to toggle the developer option for Bluetooth absolute volume to disable.

Update: fixed it. 
Set developer option: (netwrok) disable absolute volume to off(grey) it defaulted to on when the update installed


----------



## KAT* (Jul 21, 2018)

louvas,I am having the exact same issue. I've gone back and forth with Asus technical support by email at least eight times already. I tried downloading the update file from the Asus website directly to the tablet, transferring it from my computer to the tablet, and neither one prompts the tablet to do an update. I am still getting the" fota stopped messages. Have you had any success since your last post? I really don't want to do a factory reset. I'm not even sure that'll fix it.


----------



## DrTeeth (Jul 21, 2018)

KAT* said:


> louvas,I am having the exact same issue. I've gone back and forth with Asus technical support by email at least eight times already. I tried downloading the update file from the Asus website directly to the tablet, transferring it from my computer to the tablet, and neither one prompts the tablet to do an update. I am still getting the" fota stopped messages. Have you had any success since your last post? I really don't want to do a factory reset. I'm not even sure that'll fix it.

Click to collapse



Asus tech support are next to useless. This tablet is the last Asus product I will ever buy due to the shabby way us tablet owners have been treated. Good luck with your problem.

Cheers

DrT


----------



## louvass (Jul 22, 2018)

KAT* said:


> louvas,I am having the exact same issue. I've gone back and forth with Asus technical support by email at least eight times already. I tried downloading the update file from the Asus website directly to the tablet, transferring it from my computer to the tablet, and neither one prompts the tablet to do an update. I am still getting the" fota stopped messages. Have you had any success since your last post? I really don't want to do a factory reset. I'm not even sure that'll fix it.

Click to collapse



Yes what I did is turned off WiFi then went to settings and update when it went to update it told me WiFi was off after I turned it back on it went out and checked for update without an  error. I did that a few times then I noticed the next day I would try the update and it looked ok without an error. Try it


----------



## KAT* (Jul 22, 2018)

Louvass, it WORKED ! YOU ARE A FREAKING GENIUS! ???????? Thank you ! I was just about to drop it off for repair.

---------- Post added at 11:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:14 PM ----------

Gah! After setting up my icons etc I got the fota stopped message again. Hmmm..... I'll keep tinkering . Thanks !!


----------



## louvass (Jul 22, 2018)

KAT* said:


> Louvass, it WORKED ! YOU ARE A FREAKING GENIUS!  Thank you ! I was just about to drop it off for repair.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:14 PM ----------
> 
> Gah! After setting up my icons etc I got the fota stopped message again. Hmmm..... I'll keep tinkering . Thanks !!

Click to collapse



Oh thats great keep doing that and it will straighten itself out !


----------



## KAT* (Jul 23, 2018)

It seems every time I turn off and then back on the Wi-Fi, it straightens itself out. So I just have to do that periodically whenever I check for an update. Is this what you are finding also? It's still much better so thank you. I have no idea how you figured out how to do that but I thank you for that. I don't know if it updated at to include that July update that cause my fota a problem in the first place.


----------



## louvass (Jul 23, 2018)

KAT* said:


> It seems every time I turn off and then back on the Wi-Fi, it straightens itself out. So I just have to do that periodically whenever I check for an update. Is this what you are finding also? It's still much better so thank you. I have no idea how you figured out how to do that but I thank you for that. I don't know if it updated at to include that July update that cause my fota a problem in the first place.

Click to collapse



Kat after a day or so the errors stopped. I found at some point it looked for updates and didn't error any more.


----------



## Geegeeoh (Jul 23, 2018)

Well I had no problems with the update… if we forget it's not Oreo.


----------



## KAT* (Jul 23, 2018)

So just so I'm clear louvass, you do not turn off and on Wi-Fi anymore? You just keep checking system updates over and over again and then you don't get the fota has stopped message anymore?


----------



## louvass (Jul 23, 2018)

Yes after a day or so I was able to just check for updates and the errors stopped on its own


----------



## KAT* (Jul 23, 2018)

Great!!!!!! Thank you again SO much!!!


----------



## louvass (Jul 24, 2018)

KAT* said:


> Great!!!!!! Thank you again SO much!!!

Click to collapse



You're so welcome


----------



## InsertNameHere[?] (Aug 7, 2018)

Thanks for this fix (turning off wifi to check for updates). I had the FOTA error messages for a couple weeks and contacted support. Did a couple factory resets that didn't work. My last update said it was from 1969 lol. They even had me send the tablet in for service, which did get the latest update finally, but the FOTA error continued. I decided to do a little more research before dealing with Support again and found this thread. You saved me a lot more hassle.


----------



## KAT* (Aug 7, 2018)

Mine also showed a 1969 update year. Hahaha. Asus customer support wanted me to send my tablet in, but I saw this post first luckily.


----------



## louvass (Aug 8, 2018)

Glad to hear it. It's not permanent but at least we can check for updates. My errors stopped then I did a factory reset and they are back again  oh well.


----------



## KAT* (Aug 8, 2018)

^ Exactly. I get the FOTA stopped message and then turn off/on wifi and can at least check for updates. Fine with me. Hopefully *if* we get 7.1.1, the FOTA issue will be resolved.


----------



## ShaunIOW (Oct 15, 2018)

Anyone know if the ASUS ZenPad 3S 10 Z500KL 64Gb LTE will be getting Android 8.0?  I haven't received an update since last year (last checked tonight), and am still on Android 7.0.


----------



## DrTeeth (Oct 16, 2018)

I do not think you will get it. I have the Z500M and we did not get security updates for a good few months. Then, we got one. That was when I knew we were being screwed over. If we would have been getting v8, it would have been then. No security updates since then. I wrote to Asus and was told that they had no plans to release v8. IIRC, they promised v8 in the first half of this year. FFS, if LineageOS can issue monthly updates, how come Asus, with its infinitely larger resources, cannot release Oreo? I will NEVER buy Asus again after years of being an Asus customer (always chose their motherboards).


----------



## aplacetorest (Oct 24, 2018)

I just got this tablet. I'm a little confused about ncerned because I keep seeing Amazon reviews that say it reboots randomly and stops working after a month. Mine has light bleed in the screen which is annoying and also when removing it from the case I got the bezel separates from the screen. What is this build quality people keep referring to? Because mine looked like it wasn't glued down


----------



## DrTeeth (Oct 24, 2018)

Hi, Mine has been fine. The case will open a little if twisted. Not a big deal. Twice in ages and hours of daily use the tablet has locked up and the only course is to wait for the battery to go flat. Of course, this happens on a nearly full charge. I would return the tablet if I were you Asus has been very bad at providing the monthly security updates. Plus, we were promised Android 8 and they have broken that promise. Looks like we will be stuck on 7.0 for ever. v9 has been released in the meantime. My new computer does not have any Asus kit in it and I would never touch them again. OTOH, LinageOS produces monthly updates with nowhere near the resources of the mighty Asus.


----------



## davidtm0 (Oct 24, 2018)

I've had mine since last Christmas, and no problems, except that the fingerprint scanner won't work after an uneventful setup.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## zigonneux (Oct 29, 2018)

ShaunIOW said:


> Anyone know if the ASUS ZenPad 3S 10 Z500KL 64Gb LTE will be getting Android 8.0?  I haven't received an update since last year (last checked tonight), and am still on Android 7.0.

Click to collapse



answer from asus :

I understand that you have not received any over the air updates for your ASUS Zenpad 3S 10. 

Our database indicates no intention to update the Zenpad 3S 10. I do apologize for any inconvenience caused.

Please let me know if you have any further concerns or queries, it’s always a pleasure to assist you.

Thanks for choosing ASUS Products and Services.
------------------------------
well, I can't use the type of language that I'd like to explain my frustration. Let's just say : No more asus products for me !


----------



## addoraa (Nov 9, 2018)

*Cracked screen*

Cracked my screen today and could use some advice. Turns on and screen works just no touch response. Am I looking at replacing just the digitizer or both the screen & digitizer. From what I am reading I should just need the digitizer.

Digging a little deeper it appears that there are 3 way to go.

1. Just the digitizer, looks like it can be a pain to install because of the way it is bonded to the lcd/frame. Cheapest
2. Digitizer + lcd, easier than #1 but still have to separate from frame. 
3. Digitizer + lcd + frame, easiest but most expensive. Remove internals from old frame and install in new frame and snap case back on.

Not really finding any good write ups or videos on how the digitizer attaches to the lcd or how the digitizer/lcd attaches to the frame

 Have it apart just need some advice on which way to go so I can order part/s.  
ASUS zenpad 3s 10 Z500M

Cheers


----------



## zigonneux (Nov 9, 2018)

addoraa said:


> Cracked my screen today and could use some advice. Turns on and screen works just no touch response. Am I looking at replacing just the digitizer or both the screen & digitizer. From what I am reading I should just need the digitizer.
> Have it apart just need some advice on which way to go so I can order part/s.
> ASUS zenpad 3s 10 Z500M
> 
> Cheers

Click to collapse



first , open a ticket for support at asus and ask them how much it cost to replace the cracked screen and the digitizer..  Then you will come to the conclusion that for $150 more you can buy a new one, or switch for acer or lenovo, since the asus 3s 10 won't have anymore updates anyway. I will remain on android 7 forever.  As I can see with my 3s 10, changing the digitizer and the screen which is really well enclosed inside the frame would be a nightmare.  So send your question to asus and see that they say. They MIGHT replace the whole device for a small fee, like $100 and the old device or so. Good luck ! since they don't seem to sell them that much, they are stuck with a large inventory. The price went down.


----------



## addoraa (Nov 9, 2018)

Thanks for the reply zigonneux. 

Although I like the idea of contacting asus it is just not in the cards, prefer to fix it myself if possible.

Have been doing some research on what is involved to fix.

For approx 50 bucks I can replace the digiziter, but as mentioned in post above not exactly sure how it is adhered to the lcd. I will be finding out though as I tear into it.

For approx 100 bucks I can replace both the digitizer + Lcd as a unit. The digitizer is adhered to the frame with adhesive tape, so a heat gun and some prying will remove the digitizer + Lcd as a unit. 

For approx 140 bucks doing the Digitizer + Lcd + frame is really easy, not worth the cost though compared to the price of a new tablet. Not finding any sellers in the US for this combo either and don't want to take the chance on ordering from China in case the part is defective.
I can live with spending 50 to 100 on it and would rather do the work on it myself vs sending it back to asus.  

If I get it back up and operating I will make sure to update in case someone else has the same issue in the future.

Got the Digitizer + lcd unit separated from the frame, was actually relatively simple. Hair dryer + guitar pick and it lets loose pretty easy.  Separating the digitizer from the lcd is a whole other chore. Is definitely glued together.  Think I will just order the digitizer + lcd unit and go from there.

Just waiting on parts to arrive and hopefully get it back up and running.

Parts finally arrived and it is back up and running. Yeah!!!

Cheers


----------



## UlyssesAm (Dec 12, 2018)

Are there any ROMs available for this device? I really don't want to imagine this thing being dead already


----------



## dragona (Feb 1, 2019)

UlyssesAm said:


> Are there any ROMs available for this device? I really don't want to imagine this thing being dead already

Click to collapse



I am extremely annoyed, and would NEVER had bought had I known it was just going to end up as junk. My last Asus product ever.


----------



## nyceharry (Feb 6, 2019)

Sadly, it doesn't appear an OS update is _ever_ going to happen.  I've been looking into alternative OS's that we could try to load that'd give us more recent updates, but ASUS doesn't seem to give a damn about their previously released hardware.  After owning a Google Pixel phone (or two), I can't imagine ever owning another company's hardware... getting spoiled with these Day 1 updates is just absolutely clutch, plus the completely unlocked devices with ability to root by simply clicking a checkbox.

Gorgeous tablet, but can't believe it's still running Marshmallow, while both my phones (even last year's model, Pixel 2 XL) has been running Android 9 (Pie) since last year.  Unreal.  I'd just settle for some security updates at this point, but notta.  Nothing.  Zilch.  Lots of good programmers out there looking for work.

Supposedly the rework of the Android operating system is going to make it easier for manufacturer's to keep up with releases.  That's all good and fine in theory, but they'd have to actually care.  These things are just NOT a priority.  They already have our money, why waste resources keeping customers happy with safe/secure devices running modern software / Operating Systems.  Meh.  How sad.  I went from a ZenPad 8 S to a ZenPad 3S 10 and was thrilled (for a short while, especially considering the value compared with the Samsung editions out there)... now I'll just stick to my phone and let the kids throw the tablets around until they break as I can't really see much point in going backwards THREE versions of Android.  Unreal.  Sad, sad, sad.

Still love the 2K display on it.  It is kinda gorgeous.  That's about the only thing that lures me back to using it, albeit very rarely.  It's great for media consumption, even if the battery doesn't last all that long.  Ohh well, too bad there aren't more options available.

EDIT:  My ZenPad 8 S has half the screen that has gone just completely white/blank and locks/freezes the entire device 80% of the time I try to use it, so I've mostly given up, but if i'm REALLY careful and bang it off my knee _just_ right I can get the display and touchscreen to continue working again... but be careful, if you even allow a gentle breeze to flow near the tablet, it'll lock up again or you'll lose half the screen.  I thought i had an image of the screen (right side) gone half white, but cannot seem to locate it in my dissarray of images/files/folders, but hopefully you get the idea.  How unfortunate, it too, was a pretty nice device, also with a great 2K display.  Too bad they're mostly junk and I wasn't going to send ASUS back my tablet while it was still under warranty just to have them keep it for months, lose my data and then get the same device sent back with a stamp on it saying "issue resolved" only to have to keep battling with it... on and on it goes.  Thanks for listening  </rant off>

*Google *(_formerly Project_)* Fi Referral code:* https://g.co/fi/r/YRX5M4
_Have a reasonably recent Android phone or even an iPhone and want to save a BUNCH of cash on your monthly cellular bill? It's a little complicated, but we're paying less for two lines than most folks pay in a single month and been happily using the #ProjectFi service for more than a year now. It has recently been re-branded as #GoogleFi and you can get a service credit off your bill by signing up with our referral code._

*PLEASE*, liek and share this link (and referral code) with anyone who might be interested in saving money on their phone bills. I'd be happy to answer any technical type questions, if I am able, but that article is VERY thorough if you need further details.


----------



## GhФsṱ (Mar 29, 2019)

Thread seems to be a bit dead but I figure its worth a shot.  I directly contacted Asus to see if there were any plans to release any sort of update for the Z500M.. Even to 8.0. This is the response I got from their support: 

"If it is the Z500M ZenPad model, there is unfortunately no upgrade to Android O 8.0 of higher at this time on this model device."
Great... 

I love this tablet, the hardware and the 2k display is awesome and I got this tablet used for $145. Can anyone confirm the validity of this video I found when searching to see if I could load 9.0 ROM manually. It has instructions in the description of the video but Im not trying to brick my device. Here is a link to youtube, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xaCt-PDy0yM


----------



## shivasiddharth (Mar 29, 2019)

GhФsṱ said:


> Thread seems to be a bit dead but I figure its worth a shot.  I directly contacted Asus to see if there were any plans to release any sort of update for the Z500M.. Even to 8.0. This is the response I got from their support:
> 
> "If it is the Z500M ZenPad model, there is unfortunately no upgrade to Android O 8.0 of higher at this time on this model device."
> Great...
> ...

Click to collapse



The person has got the model number wrong. See the video at 0:14 seconds, it shows the real model number of the device. What they have shown is a Mi5 devcie. Also note the aspect ratio, definitely not a 9.7" tablet's


----------



## GhФsṱ (Mar 29, 2019)

I noticed that as well.. the directions also show "PHONE" when talking about the android tool kit. 

/sigh .. I'd love to load a 9.0 ROM onto this thing..


----------



## shivasiddharth (Mar 29, 2019)

GhФsṱ said:


> I noticed that as well.. the directions also show "PHONE" when talking about the android tool kit.
> 
> /sigh .. I'd love to load a 9.0 ROM onto this thing..

Click to collapse



I have edited my previous post.


----------



## zigonneux (Mar 29, 2019)

GhФsṱ said:


> Thread seems to be a bit dead but I figure its worth a shot.  I directly contacted Asus to see if there were any plans to release any sort of update for the Z500M.. Even to 8.0. This is the response I got from their support:
> 
> "If it is the Z500M ZenPad model, there is unfortunately no upgrade to Android O 8.0 of higher at this time on this model device."
> Great...
> ...

Click to collapse



  I wrote a comment under that video on youtube, Canada Sirius is ME . If you don't believe what i say just try for yourself but you'll end up with nothing.


----------



## shivasiddharth (Mar 29, 2019)

zigonneux said:


> I wrote a comment under that video on youtube, Canada Sirius is ME . If you don't believe what i say just try for yourself but you'll end up with nothing.

Click to collapse



The video owner has removed your comment.


----------



## GhФsṱ (Mar 29, 2019)

zigonneux said:


> I wrote a comment under that video on youtube, Canada Sirius is ME . If you don't believe what i say just try for yourself but you'll end up with nothing.

Click to collapse



I saw under the video that it showed 1 Comment but it was either deleted too quickly or it was private. Either way, i was unable to actually view the comment.


----------



## zigonneux (Mar 29, 2019)

shivasiddharth said:


> The video owner has removed your comment.

Click to collapse




I can see it here with 2 browsers..weird !   reload the page. Anyway it's fake...


----------



## GhФsṱ (Mar 29, 2019)

zigonneux said:


> I can seer it here with 2 browsers..weird !   reload the page. Anyway it's fake...

Click to collapse



Video shows 0 comments for me. Anyways, we still need ROMs for this device! I really don't want to give up on this tablet.


----------



## zigonneux (Mar 29, 2019)

GhФsṱ said:


> Video shows 0 comments for me. Anyways, we still need ROMs for this device! I really don't want to give up on this tablet.

Click to collapse




Yeah it would be nice to get something but ASUS haven't sold that many S3 10 so there are not that many people who own one. Therefore the demand for a ROM is not that big


----------



## Germano.Mosconi (May 7, 2019)

Quoting archangel5884 from thread [TOOL] Unlock bootloader in ASUS ZenPad 3S 10 Z500M (P027):



> Bootloader unlock
> Has anyone noticed on the support page on the Asus website for this tablet, they have released the source code of the Kernel, the latest image available, and an official unlock tool for the bootloader? I just used the unlock tool and it actually works.
> 
> https://www.asus.com/us/Tablets/ASUS-ZenPad-3S-10-Z500M/HelpDesk_Download/

Click to collapse



Original post is here.


----------



## MaddMartigan (Feb 13, 2022)

Germano.Mosconi said:


> Quoting archangel5884 from thread [TOOL] Unlock bootloader in ASUS ZenPad 3S 10 Z500M (P027):
> 
> 
> 
> Original post is here.

Click to collapse



I know this thread is long dead but it would be great to revive it and see about getting a custom ROM. Allegedly there was LineageOS 17.1 for this device but all the links to the package are dead. Was this ever real or was it just a scam?


----------

